# LISBON | Projects & Construction



## Portugese

Projects in Lisbon

Torre da Cidade 33fl,105meters,1héliport:

















Natura Towers 8fl,?meters:

























Plano de Pormenor da Matinha:

























Torres do Colombo 15fl,?meters:

















Edifício Oriente 17fl,?meters:

















Saldanha 25 8fl,?meters:









Globo center 13fl,?meters:

































Novo Museu dos Coches:

















Sede da EDP:

















Torre azata 23fl,90meters:

















Aterro da boavista 27fl,110meters:

















Royal vasco da Gama Hotel 21fl,145(with the spire):


----------



## seattle92

Do you know more details about the Torre da Cidade project? It's really going to happen, or is just one of those projects that never leave the papper...

Suggestion: You could point where those projects are. For example, the new EDP building, where in Lisbon is that?


----------



## krzysiu_

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414208&page=7

Btw, Torre azata looks great!


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

i loved the first and the last building.. so cool


----------



## O Alemao

*Lisboa e boa*

Any News about that great project??


Plano de Pormenor da Matinha:


----------



## sybrenp

Thought it's being almost excecuted, with a few changes..


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Urbanização da Quimiparque - Lisbon (Barreiro)*




























thanks to Barragon for the images


----------



## skytrax

woow


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Very good!


----------



## Andre_Filipe

lol só somos nós


----------



## el palmesano

Are thre more projetcs??


----------



## Andre_Filipe

There are, but not high-rise


----------



## el palmesano

no matter, show us that projects, please


----------



## Pelha

*Design Hotel*



















*Edifício de Habitação JADE*




























*Estoril Sol Residence*




























*Metropolis*
































































*Praça de Entrecampos*




























*Hospital Público de Todos os Santos*














































*Centro Comercial Dolce Vita Tejo*
































































*Sesimbra Apartamentos Turísticos *









































































*River Houses Restelo*























































*Sede da AMI *




























*Casa da América Latina *




























*Fórum Alverca*










*ETAR de Lisboa*




























*Pólo Tecnológico*




























*Edifícios Explorer e Espace* 




























*Hospital de Cascais *





































*Igreja do Parque das Nações*














































*Hotel Europa Palace* 










*Oeiras Golf & Residence*



























































































*Hotel Atlântico*










*Beloura Residence *














































*Fundação Champalimaud*




























*Terceira Travessia do Tejo*



















*Fórum Sintra *










*Principe Perfeito*




























*Arquivo Municipal de Lisboa*



















*Jardins de Braço de Prata*




























*Torre de Monsanto II*










*Hotel Altis Marquês*










*IMOCOM*



















*Parque Campolide*


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!! amaizing projects!!! Lisboa and his projects are wonderful


----------



## Jim856796

Since the old Lisbon Projects and Construction threads got lost in the DN archives, I have decded to create this new thread.

Here are some of the projects proposed or under construction in Lisbon:

Torre da Cidade: 33fl, 105 metres
Natura Towers: 8fl
Plano de Pormenor da Matinha
Torres do Colombo: 15fl
Edifício Oriente: 17fl
Saldanha 25: 8fl
Globo Center: 13fl
Novo Museu dos Coches
Sede da EDP
Torre Azata: 23fl, 90 meters
Aterro da Boavista: 27fl, 110 metres
Royal Vasco da Gama Hotel: 21fl


----------



## jpfg

*Hotel Europa Palace:*


















03 April


----------



## jpfg

*New Oceanarium's building (finished):*


Oceanario de Lisboa por netjup, no Flickr



Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


fotos by LRA


----------



## jpfg

*New Restelo's Church:* lol




















Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


photos by LRA



SilverArrowPT said:


> O revestimento de aço corten está concluído.
> 
> Numa das fotos nota-se perfeitamente que todas as peças de remate foram feitas depois (talvez medições finais em obra) e então estão com um acabamento bem menos final que as outras peças!
> 
> Nota-se também o "buraco" de entrada! Que me parece ser o único pormenor que gosto em todo o projecto!


photos by SilverArrowPT


----------



## jpfg

*Etar do Vale de Alcântara (Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant):*



















http://www10.aeccafe.com/blogs/arch...-frederico-valsassina-arquitectos/#more-36229



> *Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant in Parque Alcantara, Lisboa by Frederico Valsassina Arquitectos*
> _July 31st, 2011 by Sumit Singhal_
> 
> The general operation is the modernization of Alcântara’s Domestic Wastewater Treatment Station. Because of the environmental preservation, it was indispensable the creation of a cover for this big equipment. The program had also foreseen two service buildings, to be located at the side of the Station: one to control the Station, another to serve as headquarters to the responsible public company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant_
> 
> Architects: Frederico Valsassina/ Aires Mateus e Associados
> Project: Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant
> Location: Parque Alcantara, Lisboa
> Project Year: 2006
> Conclusion Year: 2011
> Site Area: 27.951m2
> Co-Workers: Jorge Silva, João Esteves, Elisa Laval, Humberto Fonseca, Inês Cordovil, Duarte Madrugo
> Landscape Architecture: Proap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant_
> 
> In the project, these programs are overlaid: the Station is covered with a “thick coat” habitable, that contains the entire program for the necessary services, circulations and its support areas. In a territorial scale relation, this garden cover extends the green hills of Alcântara’s valley, helping to reduce the impact caused by the existing road infrastructures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant_
> 
> The construction is integrated within the thickness of this cover. Modelling the slopes, habitable conditions are created as well as hierarchies between spaces. In the streets, the cover is ripped off, ventilating and illuminating, but never exposing. The administrative areas are defined by a limit wall, a glass and some free volumes, that contain secondary functions, separating intern circulations from the working spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cover for Alcantara Wastewater Treatment Plant_


kay:


----------



## jpfg

Smalls projects near of Museum District of Belém (Calçada da Ajuda). Most of them are refurbished. 



Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


photos by LRA


----------



## traveler

Very nice pics!


----------



## el palmesano

the best projects are the ones of restoration because lisbon has beautiful old buildings!

thanks for share


----------



## traveler

Very nice!


----------



## jpfg

*New Coche's Museum:*












Lss911 said:


>


----------



## jpfg

*Metropolis (1st phase):*











Lss911 said:


> Aqui estão 3 imagens de 5ª Feira!
> 
> Abraço e bom ano a todos!


----------



## jpfg

*Mythos building:*












jpfg said:


> foram tiradas um pouco à pressa na quinta-feira, se não estou em erro. De qualquer maneira, acho que já só falta completar a fachada Norte. Lisboa entra em grande no ano de 2012 com este edifício moderno, arrojado e apesar de singular, se encontra equilibrado com a envolvente. Enfim, mais um marco arquitectónico lisboeta :applause:


----------



## jpfg

*EPUL buildings in Praça do Martim Moniz:*











jpfg said:


> Peço desculpa por não ser uma reportagem mais completa, mas estava um pouco com pressa:


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## jpfg

*Hotel Europa Palace:*









Update:


jpfg said:


>


----------



## jpfg

*Sana Amoreiras Royal *












jpfg said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=38.72390860246146~-9.157840398755923&lvl=18&dir=0&sty=a&form=LMLTCC
> 
> O tamanho das obras é impressionante!





jpfg said:


>


----------



## traveler

Great!


----------



## jpfg

Some buildings near to _Praça do Saldanha_ (Lisbon's center):



Luís Raposo Alves said:


> *Edifício 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edifício 1*





jpfg said:


> Belas fotos, como sempre.
> 
> já agora, lembrei-me que tinha isto por aqui:
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Já são um bocadinho antigas...


----------



## jpfg

*Sana Evolution Hotel **** | Praça do Saldanha (Em construção)*


_Nuno Leónidas Arquitectos_



jpfg said:


> Belas fotos, como sempre.
> 
> já agora, lembrei-me que tinha isto por aqui:
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> Já são um bocadinho antigas...


----------



## jpfg

*Novo Museu Nacional dos Coches* Ver Thread



















Video (Frente Tejo S.A.)







Luís Raposo Alves said:


> Está a avançar bem...


----------



## jpfg

Some little refurbishided buildings in Almirante Reis's Avenue:



MarcoSousa said:


> Vou pro aqui algumas fotos que tirei no inicio de Janeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Av Almirante Reis





MarcoSousa said:


> Largo do Intendente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baixa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevador pro castelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junto a case dos bicos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junto a igreja de St Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Largo do Corpo Santo


----------



## jpfg

*Myriad by SANA Hotels ***** (Torre Vasco da Gama)* Ver Thread











_Gabinete: Arq. Nuno Leónidas_


Lisboa Oriental por Jobarque, no Flickr


fahrenheit por aconitum heel, no Flickr


IMG-20120212-00170 por Cia Igle, no Flickr


IMG-20120212-00172 por Cia Igle, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg

Mythos (ARX) - finished:



jpfg said:


> I was dating this building at a long time for some Photos / Á muito Tempo que andava para fotografar este Edificio por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações - I always wanted to photo this building, i now i had that time por Miguel Hugo Carriço, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg

*Hotel Tryp Lisboa - Aeroporto (Ver Thread)*










Gabinete: EspaçoVivo




Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


----------



## traveler

Nice work!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## traveler

Great!


----------



## traveler

PortoNuts said:


> Parque das Nações - De noite por J.M.F.A, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque da Nações - Panorama ao anoitecer por J.M.F.A, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque das Nações - Hora azul por J.M.F.A, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Lusco-Fusco em Lisboa por J.M.F.A, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Parque da Nações - Panorama ao entardecer por J.M.F.A, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Fim de um dia por J.M.F.A, no Flickr


Lisbon is so beautiful!


----------



## traveler

Any new pics?


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE

Zon Headquarters - Área Metropolitana de Lisboa



sybrenp said:


>


----------



## traveler

Very nice indeed!


----------



## el palmesano

great building


----------



## traveler

Any new pics?


----------



## PortoNuts

Luís Raposo Alves said:


> *TURIM AVENIDA LIBERDADE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CARTIER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIFÍCIO DA ESQUINA OPOSTA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOVA FLAGSHIPSTORE DA TORRES JOALHEIROS NO EDIFÍCIO REABILITADO DE ESQUINA DOS ANOS 70*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIFÍCIO QUE ERA AMARELO NA ESQUINA DA BRAANCAMP COM A ALEXANDRE HERCULANO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIFÍCIO NOVO NA RUA ROSA ARAÚJO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIFÍCIO AIRES MATEUS NA RUA ROSA ARAÚJO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEDE DA ACP - ESTES TOLINHOS QUE DIZIAM QUE O TERREIRO DO PAÇO TINHA MORRIDO COM A SAÍDA DOS AUTOMÓVEIS, COLOCARAM A PUBLICIDADE DA ACP A TAPAR OS CACHORROS DA VARANDA DE SACADA. SÓ POR ESTE TIPO DE ATITUDE SE VÊ A INSENSIBILIDADE DESTA GENTE.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESTE ESTÁ NA MESMA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESTE LÁ VAI AVANÇANDO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESTE HOTEL TAMBÉM VAI AVANÇANDO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESTE É O HOTEL DA AVENIDA QUE ARDEU E AGORA FOI DESTAPADO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIFÍCIO NA RUA DO OURO*


:cheers2:


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! great to see so many restorations!!!


----------



## PortoNuts

Urban requalification



Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

JoãoReis said:


> *Rua das Janelas Verdes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.behance.net/gallery/Edificio-habitacional-na-Rua-das-Janelas-Verdes/2590783
> http://www.portadafrente.com/imovel/apartamento-venda-lisboa-9/


:cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ beautiful!! great posts!


----------



## traveler

Lisbon, You're Sexy and You Know It!!!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

ótimas restaurações em Lisboa!


----------



## traveler

Any new pics?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Judicial Police New HQ*

@O Herético












































[/url]


----------



## el palmesano

^^ nice!


----------



## traveler

it's big!


----------



## el palmesano

great!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Nova-Amoreiras Project. Intervention site - google maps

Aerial image, where you see the crane.









Photos by Barragon (november 2013)



















Photos by João Miranda (this week)


















New proposed residential building. More images here


----------



## traveler

Looks very nice!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Hotel - Porto Bay Liberdade
project website

Architect: FVARQ

Location on google maps (street view)


----------



## traveler

great!


----------



## Marco Bruno

In central Lisbon many old run-down buildings are finally being restored. A few examples...

All photos (old buildings) by jmsr

Condes de Murça Palace













































Rua da Madalena 


















Rua Nova do Carvalho









Calçada Marquês de Abrantes




































Buenos Aires Palace



























Rua Bela Vista à Lapa


















Rua Lapa/Rua São Félix









Rua Bela Vista à Lapa









And to show something modern... new townhouse located in a semi-old district. Architects: ARX


----------



## Marco Bruno

Recent news report that this new "old" project (from 2001) will go ahead soon. See PDF
Project site:  here (google maps)


----------



## Marco Bruno

Another project located in Alfama, Lisbon's oldest neighborhood: The Jewish Museum.


----------



## traveler

Great projects!


----------



## Tiago_20

Lisbon is looking so charming!


----------



## el palmesano

so beautiful!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice city!


----------



## Marco Bruno

traveler said:


> Great projects!





Tiago_20 said:


> Lisbon is looking so charming!





el palmesano said:


> so beautiful!!





ThatOneGuy said:


> Nice city!


Thanks! 

This project (Hotel) is also under construction. Not exactly my taste, specially the hand :lol: 
(this rendering was showed here before; In a few days I will have new photos)

Project location (google maps-street view)










Another restored building. Hotel Holliday Inn Express


----------



## traveler

just awesome!


----------



## traveler

Any new pics?


----------



## Marco Bruno

*some updates*

New residential project: Nova Goa

Architect: Regino Cruz

Location on google maps



















More renders here




Ribeira das Naus, a landscape project going on in central Lisbon. 

Architect: PROAP

intervention site on google maps










Photos by PauloLx


----------



## Marco Bruno

*new pedestrian bridge - update*

All photos by LRA

Original thread - portuguese forum: here


----------



## staso

this is too much

wow what a city


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Another residential building being finished*

Photo by João Miranda

Intervention site, google maps / street view


----------



## el palmesano

^^

very nice


----------



## el palmesano

^^ awsome!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Renzo Piano's residential project going on: «Jardins de Braço de Prata»

Site on _google maps_: here









Photo by Jorge Lopes

The masterplan









The buildings, cross-section









The buildings


----------



## traveler

awesome!


----------



## traveler

Any new pics?


----------



## Josedc

I love all the things going on in this gorgeous city, I just hope it never loses its decadent charm that makes it stand out from the rest of the European cities.


----------



## Marco Bruno

traveler said:


> Any new pics?


Some refurbishment



JR2 said:


> *Rua das Amoreiras*





JR2 said:


> *Rua da Quintinha
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDC15606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDC15600 b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDC15597


Also, this new residential building is under construction: Focus Lx


----------



## Marco Bruno

A few more U/R (under refurbishment)



RomeuSilva said:


> Hotel RiverSide Alfama...


----------



## Marco Bruno

Josedc said:


> I love all the things going on in this gorgeous city, I just hope it never loses its *decadent charm* that makes it stand out from the rest of the European cities.


Too much decadence :lol:


----------



## Marco Bruno

JR2 said:


> São Bento 550 - Housing





Reflex said:


> Hotel


...


----------



## el palmesano

awsome updates!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

*EDP headquarters, update*



















See it in bigger size

There's also a small masterplan for that area around the building u/c. More photos soon.


----------



## Marco Bruno

Hotel "SANA Evolution" update. Photos on the link bellow...



artefacto said:


> Update do hotel do Saldanha: http://imgur.com/a/wx9HU#0


----------



## traveler

Love the Sana Hotel!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Refurbishment: "Mesquitela Palace" (housing)




































New construction: Belem Gardens (housing) This one is already u/c, almost finished.


















"Belem Gardens" views


----------



## traveler

Very nice indeed!


----------



## el palmesano

great!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

More from the Lisbon refurbishment "wave". Maybe the biggest wave ever.



JR2 said:


> *Trinas Street*


----------



## traveler

great.


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Hotel - update*

The building is hold by an hand... 


FEsteves said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Lisbon needs skyscrapers


----------



## Marco Bruno

New social center of the "Santos-o-Velho" parish assistance.



JR2 said:


> http://www.domitianus.com/apsov.html
> 
> http://www.apsov.pt/nova-casa/


----------



## Marco Bruno

Housing


Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


----------



## Marco Bruno

Several small interventions all over the city...



JR2 said:


> *Rua Filipe Folque*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.732432,-9.149474,3a,75y,114.13h,109.03t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sUngISJTGytT3WN0qmobFsA!2e0!6m1!1e1
> 
> 
> 
> *Rua Pinheiro Chagas, 20*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.733171,-9.147643,3a,75y,344.99h,95.48t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s_cLgkjfOeHxwAmUvfuoabw!2e0
> 
> 
> 
> *Avenida Casal Ribeiro*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.733163,-9.143868,3a,75y,19.4h,111.34t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sg1fLnarrbcbKy6iHV052XA!2e0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rua Aquiles Monteverde*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.731556,-9.137136,3a,75y,27.21h,102.55t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s-EUCVugJTpAy_vFkpNDGNA!2e0
> 
> 
> 
> *Avenida Praia da Vitória/Avenida Defensores de Chaves*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+Defensores+de+Chaves,+1000+Lisboa/@38.733993,-9.143059,3a,75y,28.26h,103.34t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sIzvi7mCrtTvJrLnHKbRgIA!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0xd1933a0ee038af3:0x4c76edb5f85ea5ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rua Dona Estefânia*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.734205,-9.141481,3a,75y,64.06h,105.48t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1smnKFnIsOp7rMIftoCuLYNg!2e0
> 
> 
> 
> *Rua Pascoal de Melo*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.731677,-9.140148,3a,75y,8.98h,104.82t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sFHz0o-TkQ_Lha-_uWYh8PQ!2e0
> 
> 
> 
> *Rua Pascoal de Melo*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.731284,-9.135657,3a,75y,223.79h,98.94t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sfGp0YJQbSO6u91245gfvmQ!2e0


----------



## Marco Bruno

According to yesterday news the requalification of two major public spaces in downtown Lisbon will start this year.

_campo das cebolas, doca da marinha_









_cais do sodré_


----------



## Marco Bruno

more refurbishment...



LP12 said:


> Avenida da Liberdade 236 - Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista da Rua Rodrigues Sampaio


----------



## Marco Bruno

Turim Lisboa Hotel (ampliação 2016), rua Tomás Ribeiro 44


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Photos taken today. See more photos in this thread

*EDP Headquarters*



Marco Bruno said:


>


----------



## traveler

awesome!


----------



## Marco Bruno

A new pedestrian bridge opened a few days ago...



Miguel13 said:


>


----------



## traveler

Great!


----------



## Marco Bruno

New hotel...


----------



## kar8117

beautiful!


----------



## Marco Bruno

New housing


----------



## traveler

looks good!


----------



## Marco Bruno

More refurbishment in Lisbon downtown. 



LP12 said:


> Quarteirão na Rua Áurea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rua de São Julião/Rua da Conceição/Rua Nova do Almada
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.709...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sT1pXgEfs557pDiywvNTAwQ!2e0


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Santander Totta bank (lisbon headquarters expansion). The project consists in a new low-rise building next to the "old" one. The roof will be covered with grass.












JR2 said:


>


----------



## Marco Bruno

More refurbishment...

Rosemary 22 (housing)
Rua do Alecrim (Alecrim Street)


----------



## Marco Bruno

another one...



Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


----------



## spindoct.

Nesta imagem confirma-se que o AKI tem que sair
não entendo que viaduto é o que surge ali.


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Refurbishment*



7Colinas said:


> *Hotel Lis*


----------



## Marco Bruno

spindoct. said:


> Nesta imagem confirma-se que o AKI tem que sair
> não entendo que viaduto é o que surge ali.


O viaduto já lá existe. Aqui


----------



## Marco Bruno

Two main Lisbon avenues will have some interventions on public space: larger sidewalks, more trees, cycle lanes, etc.



Filipe_Teixeira said:


> *SALDANHA *
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> *AVENIDA DA REPÚBLICA*
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> *PICOAS*
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> *AVENIDA FONTES PEREIRA DE MELO*
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> Proposal
> 
> 
> see news: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-09-05-Veja-como-Lisboa-vai-mudar


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Montepio headquarters* (Bank) & *Lusitânia Seguros* (Insurance company)


----------



## Josedc

Nice!


----------



## el palmesano

Marco Bruno said:


> Two main Lisbon avenues will have some interventions on public space: larger sidewalks, more trees, cycle lanes, etc.


bur...

they will preserv the old pavment, right??


----------



## Marco Bruno

el palmesano said:


> bur...
> they will preserv the old pavment, right??


Not sure. One forumer from the "portuguese forum" says they will preserve it...


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Praça de Espanha plan*. The two buildings (Montepio & Lusitânia) of the last post are part of this plan, however I'm not sure if they will be located exactly in the previous site.


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## Marco Bruno

More refurbishment

*Av. da Liberdade 194*


Pai Henriques said:


> _DSC6801 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC6804 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4088 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4087 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4046 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4047 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4050 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4056 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC4045 by SCML Reabilitar, no Flickr
> 
> *Página do Flickr*
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644576381922/


----------



## Marco Bruno

*More refurbishment...*



Pai Henriques said:


> *Avenida da República*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7410074,-9.1463964,3a,75y,45.19h,112.28t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sqarq3MYJkm9ysILE5PmBkQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Another...*



Pai Henriques said:


> *Avenida Defensores de Chaves, 87*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.740637,-9.1446753,3a,75y,224.7h,103.41t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1snOAUuVmx-wp2sw92iAbBjg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## Marco Bruno

*and another...*



Luís Raposo Alves said:


> *RUA ROSA ARAÚJO - EMPREENDIMENTO DA MORGAN JUPITER*


----------



## teles448

*New National Coach Museum* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576610

Official Website: http://www.patrimoniocultural.pt/pt/museus-e-monumentos/rede-portuguesa/m/museu-nacional-dos-coches/


Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: Portuguese State

Architect: Paulo Mendes da Rocha

Site Area: 16170m²

Cost: 35 Million EUR (40 Million USD)










The Museum is already up and running with the Exhibition and the Administrative building already complete. Works are still underway in the pedestrian bridge that will connect the museum (and the streets around it) with the Belém Ferry Terminal.


----------



## teles448

*EDP Cultural Center* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354341

Official Website: N/A

Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: EDP Foundation

Architect: Amanda Levete

Height: 14m

Length: 150m

Cost: 19 Million EUR (21.5 Million USD)



















From today:


----------



## teles448

And a little sneak peek into the site:


----------



## Marco Bruno

More refurbishment: *Liberdade 238* already U/C


----------



## teles448

*Duque de Loulé 86* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.coporgest.com/pt/detalhe/ver/1426863138_VaUGpHR9R2C9sMMo1Dj

Project Facts:

Address: Avenida Duque de Loulé 86-94 with Rua Luciano Cordeiro 119

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Coporgest

Floors: 6

Homes: 97



















Development in the center of Lisbon, in walking distance of Avenida da Liberdade and Marquês de Pombal. 

Every apartment will have covered parking and the building will also include room for three shops in the ground floor. Works are already in progress.


----------



## teles448

*Palacete de Santa Catarina* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.tnp.pt/website/index.php?/equipamentos/palacete-de--santa-catarina/

Project Facts:

Adress: Rua de Santa Catarina 1-7

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Eijrond Beheer B.V.

Architect: Teresa Nunes da Ponte

Site Area: 3396m²

Cost: 15 Million EUR (17 Million USD)










The restoration and rehabilitation of the Palacete de Santa Catarina, next to the viewpoint of the same name, continues:


----------



## teles448

*New Santa Apolónia Cruise Terminal* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465308&page=44

Official Website: N/A

Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Infante Dom Henrique 30

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developer: LCT - Lisbon Cruise Terminals

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Site Area: 13000m2

Cost: 23 Miliion EUR (25.7 Miliion USD)










The preparation of the site continues:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Marco Bruno said:


> New plan proposed by the City Council. The site is located next to Gare do Oriente, one of Lisbon's main railway stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan


 Architects?


----------



## Marco Bruno

Cidade_Branca said:


> Architects?


The architects of the buildings were not chosen yet. The plan itself was made by Manuel Salgado (RISCO) I think, even before working in the City Council.


----------



## teles448

*Santa Casa da Misericórdia Auditorium* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866084

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:


Adress: Largo Trindade Coelho

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Santa Casa da Misericordia

Architect: Eduardo Souto Moura

Capacity: 200

Plans for a new auditorium in the Santa Casa da Misericórdia Headquarters have been submitted for approval.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


and, one question, is there any bike system planned??


----------



## teles448

Actually, last month, the City Council announced an investment of 28.904.000€ on a bike-sharing system consisting of 1400 bicycles and 140 stations located on strategic points of the city. The bicycles will have widespread access to the entire population through a daily, monthly or yearly payment.

The bike-sharing system will begin in 2016

Along with this, several bike lanes are being constructed and planned on the city, including one that will be on the central axis of the city, linking Entrecampos to Marquês de Pombal, places where bike lanes already exist:

*Today:*




















*In the future:*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Oh! great, because it is really needed in a modern city


----------



## teles448

*Rosemary 22* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.portadafrente.com/en_US/shop/product/rosemary-22-30091?category=2


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua do Alecrim 22

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Christie's International Real Estate

Floors: 6

Homes: 14

Floorspace: 2100m2

Cost: 2.600.000€

*- Cobertura*: http://www.cobertura.pt/empreendimento/2006560/rosemary-22-lisboa#.VkkE6XbhDIV


----------



## teles448

*Cais do Sodré Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473144

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:


Adress: Cais do Sodré

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Architect: Bruno Soares

Cost: 6,5 Million EUR (7,3 Million USD)



















Preparations in Cais do Sodré are already underway:


----------



## teles448

More photos of the preparations for the construction of the new cruise terminal:



Luís Raposo Alves said:


>


----------



## teles448

*CUF Tejo Hospital* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128714948#post128714948

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida 24 de Julho 171

Lisbon Borough: Estrela

Developer: CUF

Architect: Frederico Valsassina

Floors: 10

Site Area: 21.000m²

Floorspace: 75.000m²

Cost: € 100.000.000

Plans for the new CUF Tejo Hospital were revealed today. 










The project, signed by Frederico Valsassina, predicts an investment of 100 million euros and will be inaugurated in the second half of 2018.

The new facility will have 75 thousand square meters, of which about 32 thousand are intended for clinical activities, providing 11 operating theater rooms, more than 100 offices and 60 consultation and examination rooms. The health unit will have 200 general hospital beds and more than 14 intensive care beds, tripling the capacity of the current CUF Infante Santos Hospital, which is divided into two buildings. 

It will be a multipurpose hospital, focusing on areas such as oncology, neuroscience, cardiovascular, lung, ENT and ophthalmology.


----------



## teles448

*Sete Rios Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731287

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/urban...co-publico/uma-praca-em-cada-bairro/sete-rios


Project Facts:


Adress: Praça Marechal Humberto Delgado

Lisbon Borough: São Domingos de Benfica

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Architect: Camilo Cortesão

Area (New Square): 20.000m²

- *Público:* http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...a-das-mais-marcantes-pracas-de-lisboa-1715073

- *Económico:* http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/z...ruturacao-total-no-inicio-de-2016_235218.html











Lisbon's City Council wants to turn Sete Rios into one of the "most striking" Lisbon squares, intending to concentrate the parking lot and the road traffic near the overpass of the Eixo Norte-Sul and create a pedestrian square with two hectares. 

The project creates an urban square with a sustainable intervention, through the creation of a large green area in front of the Zoo (extended to neighboring areas), a large water element, street furniture, cycle paths and spaces for recreation and leisure, reducing the space currently used by automobiles and putting all the car parking underground.

"Almost half the space ceases to have cars," notes the architect of the project.

*Before: *










*After: *










Location: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7421297,-9.1684881,299m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Jim856796

About the Sete Rios Requalification: It should be noted that there is an elevated controlled-access highway that is running at the south of the future square. Will that elevated highway stay aboveground or be moved underground?


----------



## teles448

The overpass of the Eixo Norte-Sul (the controlled-access highway) will stay aboveground. 

However, the project deals with the viaduct as a building, enhancing its potential and increases the uses of the covered spaces that the viaduct promotes.

The covered space will include the suburban bus terminal that links Lisbon to its southern suburbs that is currently in Praça de Espanha (as there is another project for that area), bus parking, and protected pedestrian and bike crossings. 

For qualifying the bus terminal, rain and wind protection systems will be added to protect the viaduct, and the atrium of the Jardim Zoologico Metro Station will be expanded to exist direct access between the terminal and the station.


----------



## teles448

*Vale da Montanha Urban Park* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847522

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:


Location: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7466605,-9.1279179,596m/data=!3m1!1e3

Lisbon Boroughs: Areeiro and Marvila

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Cost: 300.000€

Site Area: 13,5Ha

- *Público:* http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...-parque-urbano-junto-ao-da-bela-vista-1706198

- *Expresso:* http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-11-21-Lisboa-vai-plantar-28.167-arvores

Over the next five months, 28.167 trees will be planted in Lisbon. They will be mainly stone pines and olives. There will also be Cork Oaks, Portuguese Oaks and American Oaks, in a list of two dozen species. 

Most of the trees will be planted in the new eastern green corridor, where the Vale da Montanha Urban Park is included. This corridor covers about 66 hectares, on which will be planted 19000 of the more than 28000 trees and 30 thousand bushes.

The project includes various equipment as in playgrounds and areas with park benches. At some points, the spaces that will now receive thousands of trees intersect urban gardens.


----------



## Tricoz

Any news on the redevelopment of Rato? I lived there during my Erasmus, and the traffic was terrible!

Loving the new Cais do Sodrè, it was really needed.


----------



## teles448

There is a requalification project for Rato under the same program as the Sete Rios requalification.

Although the project was approved by the City Council, no works have started yet.



NunoRaimundo said:


> *SANTO ANTÓNIO | Largo do Rato* [Street View]


----------



## teles448

Tricoz said:


> Loving the new Cais do Sodrè, it was really needed.


Indeed it is. The current Cais do Sodré can't handle the traffic that it sees every day. 

It's even better if we consider that the project will improve the travels of daily commuters since the relationship between the bus stations, the train and metro stations and the ferry terminal will be improved.


----------



## teles448

*João Rocha Pavilion* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1250271

Official Websites: http://www.forumscp.com/wiki/index.php?title=Pavilhão_João_Rocha


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Francisco Stromp

Lisbon Borough: Lumiar

Developer: Sporting Clube de Portugal

Architects: Mörschel Arquitectos

Site Area: 29.000m2

Floorspace: 10.000m2

Capacity: 3.000

Cost: 10 Million EUR (11.2 Million USD)



















Today at the João Rocha Pavillion, photo by forumscp:


----------



## jpfg

^^ It will be near the José Alvalade Stadium (Sporting Clube Portugal)


----------



## Marco Bruno

First Mormon temple in Portugal.



ERVATUGA said:


>


----------



## teles448

*EDP Cultural Center* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354341

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: EDP Foundation

Architect: Amanda Levete

Height: 14m

Length: 150m

Cost: 19 Million EUR (21.5 Million USD)



















Update:



















Source: afaconsult


----------



## teles448

*Cais do Sodré Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473144

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:


Adress: Cais do Sodré

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Architect: Bruno Soares

Cost: 6,5 Million EUR (7,3 Million USD)



















New renders for the Cais do Sodre Requalification were released today:




















Before the requalification:


----------



## teles448

New renders for the Cais das Cebolas requalification were also published by the City Council.

*Before:*











*After:*


----------



## CB31

^^

Great improvement with way more nature! :|

Do you know when it will be finished?


----------



## Marco Bruno

CB31 said:


> ^^
> 
> Great improvement with way more nature! :|
> 
> Do you know when it will be finished?


2017... but to see those trees that size it will take at least 10 years.


----------



## CB31

Ah ok. I'm going next month, maybe will come back to see it all finished 

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## el palmesano

great changes!!


----------



## teles448

More renders of the Cais das Cebolas Requalification:



NunoRaimundo said:


> Mais imagens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Público


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## teles448

*Blue Line Extension* | Amadora

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791174 (Lisbon Metro Thread)

Official Website: http://metro.transporteslisboa.pt/obras/obras-em-curso/ 


Project Facts:

Amadora Boroughs: Falagueira and Águas Livres

Developer: Metropolitano de Lisboa E.P.E.

New Stations: Reboleira

Length: 0.7 Km

Cost: 54.000.000€










Progress on the Lisbon Metro extension to Reboleira:













Source: http://www.peri.pt/projectos.cfm/fu...referencecategory_ID/20/reference_ID/2298.cfm


----------



## teles448

*8 Building* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.lisbon8.com/


Project Facts:

Adress: D. Luís I Square

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Habitat Invest

Architect: Adelino Nunes (1942)

Floors: 4

Homes: 104

Site Area: 3000m2

Floorspace: 12.000m2










The 8 Building Requalification project is almost finished:


----------



## teles448

More from the 8 Building:



PedroLeal said:


> *Praça Dom Luís*
> https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Pra%C3%A7a+Dom+Lu%C3%ADs+i,+1200-109+Lisboa/@38.7075483,-9.1471688,3a,75y,50.54h,100.83t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sBPR8jh102cxJcPbBive42Q!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo2.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DBPR8jh102cxJcPbBive42Q%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D85.930084%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m2!3m1!1s0xd19348748bf7505:0x5f07be4a4078fd1d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qZyqrex.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qZcnx1x.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LOiIrR7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2y58085.jpg


----------



## teles448

*Segunda Circular Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876833

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/noticias/detalhe/article/intervencao-na-2a-circular-em-consulta-publica


Project Facts:

Lisbon Boroughs: Benfica, São Domingos de Benfica, Carnide, Lumiar, Alvalade and Olivais

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Architects: NPK

Length: 8 Km

Cost: 9.750.000€

The Segunda Circular is an urban expressway with a high volume of vehicles that circulate in it, turning it into a barrier that divides the city. The recent completion of some major highways in the city came enhance the possibility of transferring traffic, allowing the Segunda Circular to have a greater urban character.

The requalification of the Segunda Circular intends to achieve more security, greater fluidity and capacity, and greater environmental sustainability. The project involves repaving the entire length of the Segunda Circular, the rehabilitation of the drainage system, the replacement of the street lighting system, the reformulation of a number of accesses and junctions, the establishment of a separator with trees and shrubs, the reduction of the width of the tracks, the mass planting of trees in the lateral areas of the Segunda Circular and the implementation of a bus corridor.

Today:









After: 










Today:









After:










Today:









After:


----------



## teles448

*Braamcamp 82* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Braamcamp 82

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: SKTO

Architect: Aires Mateus e Associados

Floors: 7

Site Area: 3756m²

Cost: 1.800.000 €

Refurbishment on the Braamcamp 82:


----------



## teles448

*Avenida Rovisco Pais Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855943 (Pavimentar Lisboa Project)

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/pavimentar-lisboa/detalhe/info/avenida-rovisco-pais


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Rovisco Pais

Lisbon Borough: Areeiro

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Architects: João Castro and Conceição Candeias

Length: 500m










Inserted in the Pavimentar Lisboa Project, the requalification of the Avenida Rovisco Pias is the continuation of the requalification of the urban space already done on the Avenida Duque D'Ávila, allowing for the improving of the pedestrian accessibility, the continuity of the bike path, the reconstruction of the pavements, the restructuring of the circulation and the reorganization of the car parking.

Before and after of the Avenida Duque D'Ávila:










Works on the Avenida Rovisco Pais:


----------



## teles448

*Salitre 100* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.portadafrente.pt/landingpages/en/salitre-100-en/ (English)


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua do Salitre 100

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Christie's International Real Estate

Floors: 8

Homes: 24

- *Porta da Frente:* http://www.portadafrente.com/shop/product/salitre-100-31954

- *Cobertura:* http://www.cobertura.pt/empreendimento/2815185/salitre-100-lisboa/#.VhQ2-vlViko"










The Salitre 100 site is already in prep:


----------



## teles448

*Castilho 15* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.castilho15.pt/en/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Castilho 15

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Espírito Santo Property

Architect: 3G Office

Floors: 8

Homes: 25

Cost: 21.000.000€



















The requalification on the number 15 of the Rua Castilho is ongoing:


----------



## teles448

*Rodrigo da Fonseca 49* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.rodrigodafonseca49.com/

Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Rodrigo da Fonseca 49

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Cobertura

Floors: 7

Homes: 6










Progress on the Rodrigo Fonseca 49:


----------



## teles448

*Hotel Turim Boulevard* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799436

Official Website: N/A

Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida da Liberdade 159

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Turim Hotels

Architects: José Vaz Pires e César Barbosa

Floors: 6

Rooms: 129

Site Area: 1622m2

Floorspace: 7300m2










Works on the site, from 29/12/2015:


----------



## teles448

*João Rocha Pavilion* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1250271

Official Websites: http://www.forumscp.com/wiki/index.php?title=Pavilhão_João_Rocha


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Francisco Stromp

Lisbon Borough: Lumiar

Developer: Sporting Clube de Portugal

Architects: Mörschel Arquitectos

Site Area: 29.000m2

Floorspace: 10.000m2

Capacity: 3.000

Cost: 10 Million EUR (11.2 Million USD)



















Progress at the João Rocha Pavillion, photo by forumscp:


----------



## teles448

*Cais do Sodré Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=473144

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:


Adress: Cais do Sodré

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa (Lisbon City Hall)

Architect: Bruno Soares

Cost: 6,5 Million EUR (7,3 Million USD)










Requalification works are already underway:


----------



## teles448

*Focus Lx* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.focuslx.pt/


Project Facts:


Adress: Av. António Augusto de Aguiar 138

City Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: AM | 48

Floors: 9

Homes: 26

Floorspace: 10800m2










Progress at the Focus Lx site, where the building is close to be topped out:


----------



## teles448

*Blue Line Extension* | Amadora

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791174 (Lisbon Metro Thread)

Official Website: http://metro.transporteslisboa.pt/obras/obras-em-curso/ 


Project Facts:

Amadora Boroughs: Falagueira and Águas Livres

Developer: Metropolitano de Lisboa E.P.E.

New Stations: Reboleira

Length: 0.7 Km

Cost: 54.000.000€










Ground works at the Reboleira Railway Station and its surroundings for the extension of the blue line:



MiguelAlves said:


> *Parte de Cima*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parte de Baixo*


----------



## teles448

*EDP Cultural Center* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354341

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: EDP Foundation

Architect: Amanda Levete

Height: 14m

Length: 150m

Cost: 19 Million EUR (21.5 Million USD)



















Construction progress at the EDP Cultural Center in Belém, photo by afaconsult:


----------



## WR HEARST

Sounds pretty nice!..but you already have a world class cultural center in Belem!(home of that amazing Berardo museum)
By the way,i'm craving a delicious Pastel of Belem!..
.....I lOVE Lisbon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teles448

*FPM 41* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414208

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Fontes Pereira de Melo 41

Lisbon Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: RockBuilding

Architect: Barbas Lopes Arquitetos

Height: 70

Floors: 17

Site Area: 8142m2

Cost: 50.000.000€










Piling ongoing at the FPM 41 site:


----------



## teles448

WR HEARST said:


> Sounds pretty nice!..but you already have a world class cultural center in Belem!(home of that amazing Berardo museum)
> By the way,i'm craving a delicious Pastel of Belem!..
> .....I lOVE Lisbon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's funnier is that the Belém Cultural Center you're refering is still not 100% complete as the project included two other modules that weren't built :lol:










Source: http://www.risco.org/pt/02_10_ccb4e5.jsp


----------



## Épicolx

I was worried as to wether the construction had truthfully started in FPM41. Glad to see that the foundations are soon to get started. :banana:


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Hotel Melia Lisboa*



jpfg said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^

it is a render??


----------



## Marco Bruno

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> it is a render??


Yes, it's a render. The project itself is quite old and dated... started in 2002 with two versions (see here), and now finally after all these years they will built this "new" version.


----------



## Fern

Unfortunately this new project seems more boring and bland than previous versions, despite having been updated.


----------



## teles448

More from the EDP Cultural Center, photo by afaconsult:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!!


----------



## teles448

*Duque de Loulé 86* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.coporgest.com/pt/detalhe/ver/1426863138_VaUGpHR9R2C9sMMo1Dj


Project Facts:

Address: Avenida Duque de Loulé 86-94 with Rua Luciano Cordeiro 119

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Coporgest

Floors: 6

Homes: 97



















The Duque de Loulé 86, now renamed Sottomayor Residências, viewed from inside the complex and from the air, by Diário Imobiliário


----------



## teles448

On the same topic, new renders were released, including some of the interior:


----------



## teles448

*Cascais Line Renovation*

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429955&page=33

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Municipalities: Lisbon, Oeiras, and Cascais

Developer: Governo de Portugal

Length: 25.5 Km

Max. Speed: 90 Km/h

Cost: 125.000.000€


The Cascais Line is part of the planned public investments in the rail network until 2021. That is the second line with more passengers in the country, behind the Sintra Line, and it's struggling for years with serious infrastructure and rolling stock problems.










With the confirmation of the rail investments planned in 2014, the Cascais Line already has a date to the resolution of the many problems affecting the railway today - in 2021, all the infrastructure must have gone through a massive renovation program that will cost more than 125 million euros.

It is very likely the renovation will be accompanied by a transition of the electrification to 25.000 Volts. Today, the Cascais Line is the only national line electrified with direct current (1500 V). Not only the electrification to 25.000 V permits using much more modest and easy to maintain traction installations, as decisively facilitates the selection options of the new rolling stock fleet. 

All the trackside equipment will be replaced, and the signs will also be renewed and unified with the rest of the network. At the same time the security systems common to the rest of the network will be installed. The maximum speed will remain at 90 km/h, which is perfectly reasonable for an urban-oriented way as is the case.

Source: http://portugalferroviario.net/word...s-tem-data-para-acabar-mas-nao-a-forma-final/


----------



## teles448

*Lisbon's Bike-Sharing System:* Annual Pass will cost 36€
The price is the same as a monthly fare for Carris (Buses) and Metro.
*Source:* Shifter












> Good news for sports enthusiasts and bike lovers. Pedaling in Lisbon will cost only 36€ per year, the equivalent of a monthly _Navegante_ Pass to circulate in Lisbon Metro and Carris.
> 
> (...) The _Empresa Municipal de Mobilidade e Estacionamento de Lisboa_ (EMEL) wants to create a network of more than 1400 shared bikes distributed in four areas of the city.
> 
> This is not the first time that the contest is launched but, as João Dias, EMEL's administrator, said to _Jornal de Negócio_s, it was closed because competitors "presented problems in terms of the procedures that had to meet the contest."
> 
> The Public Bike-Sharing System (SBPP) of Lisbon will have a cost of 10€ per day and an annual pass will cost around 36 euros. Although these values ​​are not yet fully agreed, "the City Council agreed that an annual pass should cost the same as a monthly pass for public transport. It is a reasonable value because they also want the bike-sharing network to have membership", explains João Dias.
> 
> Overall, the network will consist of 1410 bicycles spread over a total of 140 stations in four areas of the city: Central Plateau (92 stations); Parque das Nações (15 stations); Central Axis (6 stations); Downtown and Riverfront (27 stations). The supply of vehicles and network management will be done by an external company contracted by EMEL.
> 
> The model of the bikes still has to be decided but it will be normal, electric, and/or hybrid.
> 
> The EMEL estimates that this project will cost approximately 29 million euros.


More: http://shifter.pt/2016/02/bicicletas-partilhadas-em-lisboa-passe-anual-vai-custar-36-euros/


----------



## teles448

*Conde 35* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.castelhana.pt/empreendimentos/conde-35-pt/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua do Conde 35

Lisbon Borough: Estrela

Developer: Castelhana


Architect: Aires Mateus

Floors: 5

Homes: 12

Castelhana has announced a new development in the historic neighborhood of Lapa.


----------



## teles448

*Santa Martha 22* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.portadafrente.com/shop/product/santa-martha-22-31218


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua de Santa Marta 22

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Porta da Frente

Floors: 4

Homes: 7

New requalification project near Avenida da Liberdade announced early this month!


----------



## benpicko

Seems to be one of the few threads on this site in which the buildings are actually fitting to the location.


----------



## Marco Bruno

benpicko said:


> Seems to be one of the few threads on this site in which the buildings are actually fitting to the location.


Most of these projects are only refurbishment of old rundown buildings.


----------



## teles448

*Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354341

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: EDP Foundation

Architect: Amanda Levete

Height: 14m

Length: 150m

Cost: 19 Million EUR (21.5 Million USD)



















The temporary shoring columns of the metal arch were successfully removed today. The arch has a span of 73m and will support the building's roof, which will be used as a public space in the continuation of the riverside.


----------



## benpicko

Marco Bruno said:


> Most of these projects are only refurbishment of old rundown buildings.


Damn, I did think that most of them must be but are any of them new?


----------



## Marco Bruno

benpicko said:


> Damn, I did think that most of them must be but *are any of them new?*


The only one I can remember is this hotel. It's already U/C.


----------



## teles448

^^


----------



## teles448

Although it only resembles the Soft Portuguese style (just a tiny bit), Salitre 100 is also a new development:


----------



## towerpower123

benpicko said:


> Damn, I did think that most of them must be but are any of them new?


That post above yours of a museum of art and architecture must be a renovation with its Gehry-esque or Zaha-esque curves... :lol:
$21.5 Million US is an absolute steal for that design quality!!!


----------



## teles448

*Rodrigo da Fonseca 49* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.rodrigodafonseca49.com/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Rodrigo da Fonseca 49

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Cobertura

Floors: 7

Homes: 6










Progress on the Rodrigo Fonseca 49, photo by LP12:


----------



## teles448

*Liberdade 40* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.liberdade40.pt/doc/Liberdade40_Brochura_Digital_PT.pdf


Project Facts:

Adress: Av. da Liberdade 40

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Architect: André Caiado

Developer: L40

Floors: 8

Homes: 16

Retail Space: 725m²

New project on Avenida da Liberdade. The major requalification of the 80's building will "highlight the neutral tones and pure lines and will
offer cosmopolitan discretion that makes the difference."

Render and how it is today:










Source: LP12


----------



## teles448

*FPM 41* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414208

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Fontes Pereira de Melo 41

Lisbon Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: RockBuilding

Architect: Barbas Lopes Arquitetos

Height: 70

Floors: 17

Site Area: 8142m2

Cost: 50.000.000€










Last weekend at the FPM 41 site:


----------



## teles448

*Focus Lx* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.focuslx.pt/


Project Facts:


Adress: Av. António Augusto de Aguiar 138

City Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: AM | 48

Floors: 9

Homes: 26

Floorspace: 10800m²










Progress at the Focus Lx site, where the cladding is already going up and the building is almost topped out:


----------



## el palmesano

great projects


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Lisbon is about to get a new Museum for Art, Architecture and Technology*
http://www.wallpaper.com/architectu...chitecture-and-technology#Vr608VDy5kkzlKFl.99


London-based architects AL_A, headed by Amanda Levete, are behind the striking design for the new MAAT - Lisbon's new Museum for Art, Architecture and Technology, set to open this autumn


The structure is situated by the Lisbon waterfront in the neighborhood of Belem and it will connect the seaside with the inner city through a bridge – contruction on that element hasn't started yet


The low, organic structure is covered in ceramic tiles, referencing Portugal's rich tradition in the specific material


Currently in advanced construction, the building will combine public space above, with museum areas below ground


The MAAT will include flexible exhibition spaces that will be able to host art, architecture and technology shows with equal ease


Gearing up for opening in October 2016, the upcoming MAAT is set to become Lisbon's new cultural hotspot​
A new landmark is about to land onto the long Lisbon waterfront; the brand new MAAT museum, situated in the Portuguese capital's Belem district, has been taking shape and gearing up for completion later in the year, designed by London based architects AL_A. 

The low-rise striking new building, sat along the city's riverside, is designed to become Lisbon's hot new cultural centre, the Museum for Art, Architecture and Technology (MAAT). The curvy structure cleverly swells and ducks into the ground to form flexible exhibition halls that merge with some 7,000 sq m of new public space by the water. 

The museum is supported by the country's EDP Foundation. 'In understanding EDP's ambition for Lisbon, our design draws on the context of the site, creating both physical and conceptual connections to the waterfront and back to the heart of the city', says AL_A principle Amanda Levete.

The new building's fluid, organic form shimmers playfully, reflecting the hues and movements of the nearby sea. Its skin, made out of glazed tiles, is inspired by the country's rich material heritage and tradition in colourful ceramics. 

Steps built within the landscaping lead down to the water's edge, ensuring the new structure maintains a connection and harmonious balance with its context, while at the same time heads the Lisbon neighbourhood's wider ongoing regeneration. 

Currently in advance stages of construction, the museum is planning its grand public opening to take place in October 2016. Under the direction of Pedro Gadanho, the museum will open with a show entitled UTOPIA/DYSTOPIA, PART 1: Dominique Gonzalez-Foerster.


----------



## Josedc

I am returning to Lisbon in May to watch Adele... thrilled to be back in such a gorgeous city does not quite say it.


----------



## teles448

Now that's what I call luck! Those 35 thousand tickets got sold out in a day :lol:


----------



## teles448

*Lisbon South Bay - Water City Masterplan* | Almada

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828073&page=2 (Lisbon South Bay)

Official Website: http://www.lisbonsouthbay.com/


Project Facts:

Adress: Av. Aliança Povo M.F.A

Almada Borough: Cacilhas

Developer: Baía do Tejo

Architect: Richard Rogers

Site Area: 630.000m2

Cost: €1.200 Million ($1.3 Billion)

Where once stood an old shipyard, a new riverfront that will extend for over 2km will be born. The project promises to create one of the best real estate projects in Europe capitalizing on its unique riverfront location and also previews the construction of hotels, a museum and a congress center.










The location will be served by a new river intermodal terminal capable of welcoming the over 9 million commuters that the old Cacilhas Ferry Terminal currently is withstanding and will be ten minutes away from Lisbon’s downtown area.

A new marina with over 400 moorings will take place on the Water City, empowering the Tagus River as a space of identity and define it as a new touristic destination in Lisbon.














































This project will be presented soon in the Cannes International Fair of Real Estate (_Marché International des Professionnels de l'Immobilier_).


----------



## el palmesano

^^


wow!! awsome!! hope they build it


----------



## teles448

*Praia do Sal Resort* | Alcochete

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.praiadosal.com/ (FR) // http://pt.praiadosal.com/ (PT)


Project Facts:

Location: Praia dos Moinhos

Civil Parish: Alcochete

Developer: Maison Au Portugal

Floors: 3

Homes: 100










Groundworks ongoing at the Praia do Sal site, photos by Fábio Pinto/Observador:


----------



## teles448

*João Rocha Pavilion* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1250271

Official Websites: http://www.forumscp.com/wiki/index.php?title=Pavilhão_João_Rocha


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Francisco Stromp

Lisbon Borough: Lumiar

Developer: Sporting Clube de Portugal

Architects: Mörschel Arquitectos

Site Area: 29.000m2

Floorspace: 10.000m2

Capacity: 3.000

Cost: 10 Million EUR (11.2 Million USD)



















Construction reaching ground level at the João Rocha Pavillion, photo by forumscp:


----------



## teles448

*Liberdade 238* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.liberdade238.pt/


Project Facts:

Adress: Av. da Liberdade 238

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Porta da Frente

Floors: 5

Homes: 24










Refurbishment ongoing at the Liberdade 238:


----------



## teles448

*República 37 *| Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.liberdade238.pt/


Project Facts:

Adress: Av. da República 37

Lisbon Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: Cobertura & JLL

Floors: 6

Homes: 27

Site Area: 3711m²










Refurbishment progress, photo by joaofnmoita:


----------



## teles448

*Benfica Stadium Luxury Flats* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126111

Official Website: http://luxuryflats.benficastadium.com/index.html


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Luciana Stegagno Picchio

Lisbon Borough: São Domingos de Benfica

Developer: Libertas

Floors: 8










Today at the Benfica Stadium Urbanization, photos by RicardoAfonso:


----------



## teles448

*Castilho 15* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.castilho15.pt/en/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Castilho 15

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Espírito Santo Property

Architect: 3G Office

Floors: 8

Homes: 25

Cost: 21.000.000€



















Work ongoing at the Castilho 15:


----------



## teles448

*8 Building* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.lisbon8.com/


Project Facts:

Adress: D. Luís I Square

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Habitat Invest

Architect: Adelino Nunes (1942)

Floors: 4

Homes: 104

Site Area: 3000m²

Floorspace: 12.000m²










Requalification is underway at 8 Building's clock tower:


----------



## teles448

Refurbishment of the *Tivoli Theatre* (photos from December 2015):



LP12 said:


> UPDATE - Teatro Tivoli


Before:


----------



## teles448

*Park Avenue* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: www.parkavenue.pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Rodrigo da Fonseca x Rua Padre António Vieira

Lisbon Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: Level Constellation

Architect: CR-Arquitetos

Floors: 7

Homes: 27

Cost: 20.000.000€










Last week at the Park Avenue site:


----------



## teles448

*Jardins do Braço de Prata* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091499

Official Website: http://www.obriverca.pt/detalheProjeto.php?idCat=143&idProj=20


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Cintura do Porto 41

Lisbon Borough: Marvila

Developer: Obriverca

Architect: Renzo Piano

Homes: 499

Site Area: 90.000.000m²

Cost: € 220.000.000



















Site excavation ongoing at Renzo Piano's Jardins do Braço de Prata, photos by joseep:



joseep said:


> *Jardins Braço de Prata - Fotos: 20-03-2016*


----------



## teles448

*Alcântara Valley's WWTP* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726692

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida de Ceuta 130

Lisbon Borough: Campo de Ourique

Developer: Governo de Portugal

Architect: Frederico Valsassina and Aires Mateus

Cost: € 70.000.000 ($79.000.000)










Alcântara Valley's Wastewater Treatment Plant seen from above:


Aqueduto das Águas Livres by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

teles448 said:


> *Jardins do Braço de Prata* | Lisbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site excavation ongoing at Renzo Piano's Jardins do Braço de Prata, photos by joseep:


great news!!


----------



## teles448

el palmesano said:


> great news!!


Really great news if we take in consideration that it was on hold in the latter half of 2015 and there were rumors that the project could have been canceled!


----------



## teles448

*Correia Teles Building *| Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: www.correiateles.pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Correia Teles 14

Lisbon Borough: Campo de Ourique

Developer: Incity Capital

Architect: RMS Architects

Floors: 5

Homes: 16

Site Area: 4500m²










Cladding installation nearing completion at the Correia Teles Building:


----------



## erbse

Some really nice projects for Lisbon, congrats! I'm fond of any renovation and revitalisation, esp. of classical/traditional buildings ("requalification" seems a really strange word here, lend from Portuguese).

Btw, what's up with *Liberdade 238*? Your construction pics look like it's a completely new building. What was there before, is it a reconstruction or a completely new design?


----------



## teles448

delete


----------



## teles448

erbse said:


> Some really nice projects for Lisbon, congrats! I'm fond of any renovation and revitalisation, esp. of classical/traditional buildings ("requalification" seems a really strange word here, lend from Portuguese).


Thank you! The extensive renovation and requalification of old buildings was really needed after so many years of degradation in the city. Speaking of requalification, its just a word I use, I never thought it could be strange or uncommon in here :lol:


----------



## teles448

erbse said:


> Btw, what's up with *Liberdade 238*? Your construction pics look like it's a completely new building. What was there before, is it a reconstruction or a completely new design?


The Liberdade 238 is a mix between renovation and new construction. 

The facade facing the Avenida da Liberdade is a renovation of the building constructed in the XIX century. Meanwhile, the facade facing the Rua Rodrigues Sampaio is completely new. The "new" building occupies both the lot of the old building and its previous rear entrance, that we can see here (June 2009):


----------



## teles448

*João Rocha Pavilion* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1250271

Official Websites: http://www.forumscp.com/wiki/index.php?title=Pavilhão_João_Rocha


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Francisco Stromp

Lisbon Borough: Lumiar

Developer: Sporting Clube de Portugal

Architects: Mörschel Arquitectos

Site Area: 29.000m²

Floorspace: 10.000m²

Capacity: 3.000

Cost: 10 Million EUR (11.2 Million USD)



















Open day at the João Rocha Pavillion, photos by Sporting Unido:


----------



## teles448

New renders were also released:





































Source: http://construtora.ferreira.global/


----------



## teles448

*8 Building* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.lisbon8.com/


Project Facts:

Adress: D. Luís I Square

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: Habitat Invest

Architect: Adelino Nunes (1942)

Floors: 4

Homes: 104

Site Area: 3000m²

Floorspace: 12.000m²










Update, photos by *Barragon*:


----------



## teles448

*Eixo Central* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731287

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/urbanismo/espaco-publico/uma-praca-em-cada-bairro/eixo-central


Project Facts:

Lisbon Boroughs: _Santo António_, _Avenidas Novas_ and _Arroios_

Developer: Lisbon City Council

Length: 2.5 Km

Connection of the Campo Pequeno Tunnel with the Entrecampos Tunnel

Cost: 7.500.000 €










Works are already underway in the central lanes of the _Eixo Central_:


----------



## teles448

*Amoreiras 360º Panoramic View*

The Amoreiras 360º Panoramic View is a new viewpoint in Lisbon. 
Located on top of the Amoreiras Towers Complex, it's the first public viewpoint in Lisbon where we can see all the city without obstructions.


----------



## teles448

*Jardins do Braço de Prata* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091499

Official Website: http://www.obriverca.pt/detalheProjeto.php?idCat=143&idProj=20


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Cintura do Porto 41

Lisbon Borough: Marvila

Developer: Obriverca

Architect: Renzo Piano

Homes: 499

Site Area: 90.000.000m²

Cost: € 220.000.000



















Works continue at Renzo Piano's Jardins do Braço de Prata, photos by NunoMC:


----------



## teles448

*Correia Teles Building *| Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: www.correiateles.pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Correia Teles 14

Lisbon Borough: Campo de Ourique

Developer: Incity Capital

Architect: RMS Architects

Floors: 5

Homes: 16

Site Area: 4500m²










Scaffolding removal nearing completion at the Correia Teles Building:


----------



## teles448

*Campo das Cebolas Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1675643

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/urban...spaco-publico/espaco-publico/frente-riberinha


Project Facts:

Adress: Campo das Cebolas

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developers: CML (Lisbon City Hall) and EMEL

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Cost: € 14.000.000










Archaeological works are ongoing at Cais das Cebolas, featuring the 18th century stairway that will be integrated on the project:


----------



## teles448

*D. Luís I Building* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua do Instituto Industrial

Lisbon Borough: Misericórdia

Developer: The Edge Group

Floors: 5

Floorspace: 10.000m²

Cost: 20 Million EUR

Work has started on the transformation of the D. Luís I Building.


----------



## teles448

*Seixal Hospital* | Seixal

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620202&page=7

Official Website: http://www.joaopaciencia.pt/en/projects/hospital-do-seixal


Project Facts:


Seixal Borough: Fernão Ferro

Developer: República Portuguesa

Architect: João Paciencia

Floorspace: 26500 m²

Cost: 68.000.000 €

The Seixal Hospital was approved by the Parliament in December and will receive an investment of 68 million euros to serve almost 800 thousand people.


----------



## Josedc

800 thousand people???


----------



## Épicolx

What I think teles448 means is that the hospital is built to serve the southern bank of the Tagus river where the population is just under 800k (~780k). I don't know so much about this part of town but it seems like it is lacking a big infrastructure of this kind (almost all public hospitals are located on the other side of the river)


----------



## teles448

It was exactly what I meant, thank you Épicolx. I'm sorry for the confusion I created


----------



## teles448

*Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354341

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: EDP Foundation

Architect: Amanda Levete

Height: 14m

Length: 150m

Cost: 19 Million EUR (21.5 Million USD)



















Progress at the MAAT, photos by afaconsult:


----------



## Marco Bruno

More refurbishment:

- Boavista 62 

- Duque de Loulé 42

- Aguiar 84


----------



## Marco Bruno

*New hotel (supposedly two EXE hotels: 3 stars and 5 stars)*. Not many information about this project yet, however one website states it's u/c. This information was also confirmed by one forumer who saw construction machines on the site last week.

Architects:

- Capella & Garcia 

- Concepsys


----------



## teles448

The design seems bland but I hope it's from the render.


----------



## teles448

*Turim Boulevard Hotel* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799436

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida da Liberdade 159

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Turim Hotels

Architects: José Vaz Pires e César Barbosa

Floors: 6

Rooms: 129

Site Area: 1622 m²

Floorspace: 7300 m²










This weekend at the Turim Boulevard Hotel:


----------



## teles448

*Eixo Central* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919399

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/urbanismo/espaco-publico/uma-praca-em-cada-bairro/eixo-central


Project Facts:

Lisbon Boroughs: _Santo António_, _Avenidas Novas_ and _Arroios_

Developer: Lisbon City Council

Length: 2.5 Km

Connection of the Campo Pequeno Tunnel with the Entrecampos Tunnel

Cost: 7.500.000 €










The new central reservation is already taking shape at _Eixo Central_:


----------



## teles448

*Castilho 15* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.castilho15.pt/en/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Castilho 15

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Espírito Santo Property

Architect: 3G Office

Floors: 8

Homes: 25

Cost: 21.000.000€










Window installation ongoing at the bottom floors of the new Castilho 15:


----------



## teles448

*Rosa Araújo 55* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://ra55.pt/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Rosa Araújo 55

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: JLL Property

Floors: 6

Homes: 16

Floorspace: 2324m²










Construction progress at Rosa Araújo 55:


----------



## Marco Bruno

I prefer the version with green tiles.


----------



## teles448

*António Enes 1* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.antonioenes1.com/


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua António Enes 1

Lisbon Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: Imonónio S.A.

Architect: Samuel Torres de Carvalho

Floors: 6

Homes: 17










The António Enes 1 nearing completion, photo by DiogoBaptista:


----------



## teles448

Marco Bruno said:


> I prefer the version with green tiles.


The walls seem very unfinished this way, I hope they'll add the tiles later.


----------



## teles448

*Liberdade 238* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.liberdade238.pt/


Project Facts:

Adress: Av. da Liberdade 238

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Porta da Frente

Floors: 5

Homes: 24










Versace and Bulgari new flagship stores will open this summer on Liberdade 238:


----------



## Fern

teles448 said:


> The walls seem very unfinished this way, I hope they'll add the tiles later.


I don't think so because if you look closely you'll see that the walls are not plain white, they have some detail in the shape of bricks.


----------



## teles448

You're right, I didn't notice that. In that way, the implementation of tiles in the facade is very improbable.


----------



## teles448

*Liberdade 203* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://liberdade203.com


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Rosa Araújo 1

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Porta da Frente

Architect: Frederico Valsassina

Floors: 6

Homes: 44

Retail Space: 3100m²










The new building that will replicate the facade of the others on the site is starting to rise at Liberdade 203:


----------



## Tiago_20

Fern said:


> I don't think so because if you look closely you'll see that the walls are not plain white, they have some detail in the shape of bricks.


I passed the building last month and appeared to be stone.


----------



## teles448

*Alameda das Linhas de Torres Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731287

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/urban...a-em-cada-bairro/alameda-das-linhas-de-torres


Project Facts:


Adress: Alameda das Linhas de Torres 260

Lisbon Borough: Lumiar

Developer: Lisbon City Hall

Site area: 10607m²

The northern section of the Alameda das Linhas de Torres, one of the old main entrances of Lisbon, will be requalified this summer. 










The redevelopment will confer a true promenade character to the artery, continuing the profile of this street layout through the introduction of a central reservation, while the pedestrianization of the surrounding areas will be made. 

Before:


----------



## teles448

*João Rocha Pavilion* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1250271

Official Websites: http://www.forumscp.com/wiki/index.php?title=Pavilhão_João_Rocha


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Francisco Stromp

Lisbon Borough: Lumiar

Developer: Sporting Clube de Portugal

Architects: Mörschel Arquitectos

Site Area: 29.000m²

Floorspace: 10.000m²

Capacity: 3.000

Cost: 10.000.000 €










Sporting's latest publicity photographs shows us the inside works of the new João Rocha Pavilion:


----------



## teles448

*Benfica Stadium Luxury Flats* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126111

Official Website: http://luxuryflats.benficastadium.com/index.html


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Luciana Stegagno Picchio

Lisbon Borough: São Domingos de Benfica

Developer: Libertas

Floors: 8










The Benfica Stadium Luxury Flats has topped out:


----------



## teles448

*Sottomayor Residências* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.coporgest.com/pt/detalhe/ver/1426863138_VaUGpHR9R2C9sMMo1Dj


Project Facts:

Address: Avenida Duque de Loulé 86-94 with Rua Luciano Cordeiro 119

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Coporgest

Floors: 6

Homes: 97










The complex structure needed for the parking garage is starting to rise at Sottomayor Residências:


----------



## teles448

*Focus Lx* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.focuslx.pt/


Project Facts:


Adress: Av. António Augusto de Aguiar 138

City Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: AM | 48

Floors: 9

Homes: 26

Floorspace: 10800m²










Construction progress at Focus Lx:


----------



## teles448

*Latino Coelho 50* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://www.portadafrente.com/en_US/shop/product/latino-coelho-50-31586


Project Facts:


Adress: Rua Latino Coelho 50

City Borough: Avenidas Novas

Developer: Porta da Frente | Christie's International Real Estate

Architect: Saraiva+Associados

Floors: 5

Homes: 10








:

The complete Latino Coelho 50, photos by Saraiva+Associados:


----------



## teles448

*Campo Grande Swimming Pool* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1358079

Official Website: http://www.go-fit.pt/Centros/Centro/campogrande


Project Facts:

Location: Jardim do Campo Grande

Lisbon Borough: Alvalade

Developer: Ingesport


Architects: Santiago González and Luísa Borralho

Site Area: 4.600m²

Cost: 8.500.000 €

3 Covered Swimming Pools










Progress at the Campo Grande Swimming Pool:


----------



## teles448

*Caleidoscópio Building* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1358079

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Campo Grande 105

Lisbon Borough: Alvalade

Developer: University of Lisbon; McDonald’s Portugal

Architect: Nuno San Payo (1971); Pedro Oliveira (2011 - Requalification)

Floorspace: 2.700m²

Cost: 1.6 Million EUR (1.8 Million USD)











The Caleidoscópio Building McDonald's is already functioning:


----------



## teles448

*Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology - MAAT*
International Project Presentation


----------



## Josedc

Lisbon is so flipping amazing


----------



## teles448

*Museum of Art, Architecture and Technology* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354341

Official Website: https://www.maat.pt/


Project Facts:

Lisbon Borough: Belém

Developer: EDP Foundation

Architect: Amanda Levete

Height: 14m

Length: 150m

Cost: 19 Million EUR (21.5 Million USD)



















Construction continues at the MAAT, while the nearby Museum of Electricity prepares itself for the new museum's inauguration, photo by Observador:


----------



## Marco Bruno

*23 Janelas Verdes 33*

Website: 23janelasverdes33

Housing

Architects: Aires Mateus & Frederico Valsassina


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Building in Avenida de Berna*

Housing

architect: Miguel Esteves


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Portugal/Poland:GOOOOOOOOOOO PORTUGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marco Bruno

^^ *This building *


----------



## Fern

Marco you should post the (slightly) new renders for the EXE Hotel (can't remember where you found them)


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*New Santa Apolónia Cruise Terminal* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465308&page=44

Official Website: http://www.lct.pt/pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Infante Dom Henrique 30

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developer: LCT - Lisbon Cruise Terminals

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Site Area: 13000 m²

Cost: 23 Miliion EUR (25.7 Miliion USD)










Photos from the construction progress at the new Santa Apolónia cruise terminal, by cmpp75


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## Josedc

Lisbon is really becoming the up-and-coming player in the world of start ups. I am so glad to see this city find a more sustainable industry that will surely improve welfare for everyone.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Campo das Cebolas Requalification* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1675643

Official Website: http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/urban...spaco-publico/espaco-publico/frente-riberinha


Project Facts:

Adress: Campo das Cebolas

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developers: CML (Lisbon City Hall) and EMEL

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Cost: 14 Million EUR












NunoMC said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


----------



## Jeanf1990

Yeah, really. Love the colors.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*New Santa Apolónia Cruise Terminal* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465308&page=44

Official Website: http://www.lct.pt/pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Infante Dom Henrique 30

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developer: LCT - Lisbon Cruise Terminals

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Site Area: 13000 m²

Cost: 23 Miliion EUR (25.7 Miliion USD)





























Photos from the construction progress at the new Santa Apolónia cruise terminal, by NunoMC

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!!


will be there any viewpoint??


----------



## DiogoBaptista

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> awsome!!
> 
> 
> will be there any viewpoint??


Yes, it's part of the project, it includes a vewpoint/observaroty on the rooftop of the building.



Oliveirapex said:


>


And thats the panoramic view over the old part of Lisbon, Alfama, from the main hall.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

oh!! great!!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade 203* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: http://liberdade203.com


Project Facts:

Adress: Rua Rosa Araújo 1

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Porta da Frente

Architect: Frederico Valsassina

Floors: 6

Homes: 44

Retail Space: 3100m²
















Today at the Liberdade 203 site, photos by Cidade_Branca:


----------



## Josedc

Lisbon is too cool for words


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Next


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*New Santa Apolónia Cruise Terminal* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465308&page=44

Official Website: http://www.lct.pt/pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Infante Dom Henrique 30

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developer: LCT - Lisbon Cruise Terminals

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Site Area: 13000 m²

Cost: 23 Miliion EUR (25.7 Miliion USD)










The new Santa Apolónia Cruise Terminal seen from the Santa Luzia Viewpoint :










http://sergiocruises.blogspot.com.es/2017/09/tui-discovery-2-e-crystal-symphony-em.html


----------



## Jeanf1990

Lisbon is for sure in my list of trips to do. Damn too nice to see those red roofs and all the old city concentrated. I will definitely enjoy those little streets and views.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*New Santa Apolónia Cruise Terminal* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465308&page=44

Official Website: http://www.lct.pt/pt


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida Infante Dom Henrique 30

Lisbon Borough: Santa Maria Maior

Developer: LCT - Lisbon Cruise Terminals

Architect: João Carrilho da Graça

Site Area: 13000 m²

Cost: 23 Miliion EUR (25.7 Miliion USD)










*A soft opening. The lisbon cruise terminal had its first operation and received the first passengers.

Construction has not yet ended and is expected to officially open soon*


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*25 de Abril Bridge Panoramic Elevator and Interpretation center* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841914&highlight=25+de+abril

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Location: 38°41'59.5"N 9°10'46.4"W

Lisbon Borough: Alcântara

Developer: Infraestruturas de Portugal

Height: 80m

Cost: €4.3 Million

178217607

*Viewpoint and interpretive center of 25 de Abril Bridge opens next week*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Santo Amaro Residence* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: www.rockbuilding.com/pt/projectos/santo-amaro-residence

Map: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7014811,-9.1842368,150m/data=!3m1!1e3
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7011...4!1sd6oeZCUuKcDxk3L7oykxeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Project Facts:

Address: Rua Academia Recreativa de Santo Amaro and Travessa Conde Ribeira 

Lisbon Borough: Alcântara

Developer: Rockbuilding

Area: 3.900 m2 

Investment: 4.3M€


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Infante Santo 76* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: www.rockbuilding.com/pt/projectos/infante-santo-76

Map: /www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+Infan...0x1867e70a5752b3!8m2!3d38.711193!4d-9.1642307
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+Infant...0x1867e70a5752b3!8m2!3d38.711193!4d-9.1642307


Project Facts:

Address: Avenida Infante Santo 76

Lisbon Borough: Estrela

Developer: Rockbuilding

Area: 5.157 m2 

Investment: 6.500.000€


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Monte Estoril Apartments* | Cascais

Official Website: www.portadafrente.com/pt_PT/shop/product/monte-estoril-apartments-37726?category=2

Map: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7082982,-9.4056067,162m/data=!3m1!1e3
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7085...4!1sX1e2iIgchZARa_F3Byry3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Project Facts:

Address: Avenida Sabóia

Parish: Estoril

Sales: Porta da Frente | Christie's

Floors: 5

Homes: 12


----------



## Architecture lover

What's up with all of the faux historic buildings in Lisbon nowadays? A person would expect more than this, at least from Lisbon.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*The Cordon* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: www.avenue.pt/pt/projetos/lisboa/the-cordon/10

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/R.+Vítor+C...16169f2cc84e8998!8m2!3d38.707906!4d-9.1409344
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/R.+Vítor+C...16169f2cc84e8998!8m2!3d38.707906!4d-9.1409344



Project Facts:

Address: Rua Víctor Cordon 19

Parish: Santa Maria Maior

Developer: Avenue NRE Real Estate 

Sales: Porta da Frente | Christie's

Floors: 6 (+1 parking garage)

Homes: 12


----------



## ERVATUGA

Architecture lover said:


> What's up with all of the faux historic buildings in Lisbon nowadays? A person would expect more than this, at least from Lisbon.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Urban Gardens Oeiras* | Oeiras

Official Website: www.urbangardens.pt/

Map:www.google.pt/maps/place/38°41'46.5...5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d38.6962444!4d-9.2993278
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.6962...4!1s4A3dkEBTVygPgJzb3-ACBg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656



Project Facts:

Address: Rua Actor António Sacramento

Parish: União das Freguesias de Oeiras e São Julião da Barra, Paço de Arcos e Caxias

Developer: J. Dias & Dias

Architect: Arquicity - Arquitectura De Cidades

Sales: Porta da Frente | Christie's

Floors: 9 (+2 parking garage)

Homes: 73
































Andre_idol said:


> Ok...se aquele não servir pra Madonna há estes...tem é de esperar um bocado





Casusa said:


>


----------



## Fern

Architecture lover said:


> What's up with all of the faux historic buildings in Lisbon nowadays? A person would expect more than this, at least from Lisbon.


Which ones are you referring to? The projects shown in the last few pages are reconstructions or refurbishments of existing buildings.


----------



## Architecture lover

Lets say, SottoMayor Residências, is it a reconstruction or a refurbishment? Whatever the case it looks like it was completely made out of gypsum cardboard.


----------



## Épicolx

The original decaying structure was built in the beginning of the 20th century, what stands now is the original façade and a new internal structure. Considering the rotten state of the previous one, it was only possible to maintain the building's façade, therefore, technically it's a new building, however what you see on the pictures was kept from the original building.

To make a long story short, it is both, a refurbishment and a new construction.


----------



## Fern

Architecture lover said:


> Lets say, SottoMayor Residências, is it a reconstruction or a refurbishment? Whatever the case it looks like it was completely made out of gypsum cardboard.


The render or the actual finished product? Here is what it looked like in 2009: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7272...4!1s8EZ_p-q1EtvZgTrESbHSng!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

You can tell from the limestone in the building that it isn't a faux historical building (perhaps the photo isn't clear enough). In fact, we seem to have an unhealthy aversion to what we call _pastiche_ in Portugal.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Architecture lover said:


> Lets say, SottoMayor Residências, is it a reconstruction or a refurbishment? Whatever the case it looks like it was completely made out of gypsum cardboard.


Lisbon is one of the few countries that don't build false constructions and reconstructions. Often big attacks happen against the old architecture that leaves us sad as extensions of roofs in zinc replacing the traditional Portuguese rooftile. Lisbon does not make fake reconstructions.

It is a historic building of great value for the city and that was in an advanced state of ruin. This project saved the building completely and regained its beauty!



> "Building set consisting of three identical buildings, designed in such a way as to give rise to the impression of a single building. The buildings were erected in 1908 by the banker Cândido Sotto Mayor, as quality housing for the bourgeoisie, according to the noble zone (Avenidas Novas de Lisboa) in which they are inserted. They are built on four floors of apartments, with basement and a mansard roof. The apartments are large with decorative stucco ceilings. These buildings are undoubtedly one of the finest and most elegant residential buildings of the time, evoking in its general features and decorative Art Déco details the Parisian ambience... "


Sílvia Leite / DIDA - IGESPAR, IP 2009

Currently we are facing a serious problem of façadism where historical interiors are demolished completely leaving only the facades, completely new interiors are built. This makes me a little sad because a city of facades have less value.









Cidade_Branca said:


> http://www.diarioimobiliario.pt/Hab...idencias-O-novo-projecto-do-Marques-de-Pombal


----------



## tykho

Fern said:


> The render or the actual finished product? Here is what it looked like in 2009: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7272...4!1s8EZ_p-q1EtvZgTrESbHSng!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> You can tell from the limestone in the building that it isn't a faux historical building (perhaps the photo isn't clear enough). *In fact, we seem to have an* unhealthy *aversion to what we call pastiche* in Portugal.


Thank God!!


----------



## Fern

I say unhealthy because it is sometimes the best option. The Avenida da Liberdade, for example, would have certainly benefited from a greater effort to maintain its harmony.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

When the great earthquake completely destroyed the city of lisbon in 1975, what we did? 

We didn't rebuild or neither recreated the city, we reinvented the city. This is the spirit of Lisbon and the Portuguese people.

We do not falsely recreate our city, we try to preserve our history and not falsely recreate one that never existed.

We try reinvent the city in the present times.


----------



## tykho

Fern said:


> I say unhealthy because it is sometimes the best option. The Avenida da Liberdade, for example, would have certainly benefited from a greater effort to maintain its harmony.


I'm not against reconstruction _per se_, if it's done with taste and noble materials, wonderful. 
The problem starts when many of these so called "reconstructed buildings" end up looking like a scenario from Disney Land. I know that many people admire this style, I personally don't like it.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade 12* | Lisbon

Refurbishment | Requalification

_Official Website: www.liberdade12.pt

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+da+Lib...b38683f011818be!8m2!3d38.7168223!4d-9.1419848
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+da+Lib...b38683f011818be!8m2!3d38.7168223!4d-9.1419848
_


Location


Address: Avenida da Liberdade, 12

Parish: Santo António

Transports:







Restauradores |







Rossio

Architecture and Construction


Status: Under Construction

Developer: Stone Capital

Architecture: Manuel Aires Mateus

Comercialization: JLL

Start Date: 2016

End Date: 2018

Use: Mix (Housing+Retail)

Dimentions


Floors: 5

Homes: 33 (60,00 m² - 203,00 m²)

Retail: 4 (98 m² - 1.128 m²)

Area: 3.900 m²


----------



## Fern

tykho said:


> I'm not against reconstruction _per se_, if it's done with taste and noble materials, wonderful.
> The problem starts when many of these so called "reconstructed buildings" end up looking like a scenario from Disney Land. I know that many people admire this style, I personally don't like it.


Absolutely, but that should drive us to demand quality rather than simply refuse any attempt at recreating historical buildings, potentially ruining the harmony of an historical neighbourhood.


----------



## tykho

^^
I strongly agree, quality should always be the main goal.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*The Boulevard - Lisbon Apartments* | Lisbon

Refurbishment | Requalification

_Official Website: www.theboulevard-lisbonapartments.pt

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/Praça+dos+...5683a7c0355b9d4!8m2!3d38.7149883!4d-9.1416717
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Praça+dos+...5683a7c0355b9d4!8m2!3d38.7149883!4d-9.1416717
_


Location


Address: Praça dos Restauradores, 10 - 16

Parish: Santa Maria Maior

Transports:







Restauradores |







Rossio

Architecture and Construction


Status: Under Construction

Development / Management: AM 48

Contractor: Mota-Engil 

Leasing: Portugal Sotheby's International Realty | Porta Da Frente - Christie's | Faccin Investments

Construction Date: 18 months

End Date: 22/01/2019

Use: Mix (Housing+Retail)

Dimentions


Floors: 7 (+2)

Homes: 46 (43 m² - 105 m²)

Retail: 4 (189 m² - 288 m²)

Gross Building Area: 5.666,12 m²

Site Area: 681,66 m²

Building Facade Height: 20,56 m²

Total Useful Area: 4.333,98 m²

Total Living Area: 2.764,55 m²

Parking: 0




























Construction started some weeks ago. 



unum said:


>


----------



## Architecture lover

tykho said:


> ^^
> I strongly agree, quality should always be the main goal.


I agree with all of you, thank you for the answers they are very enlightening.
For me, out of many, more stone and less gypsum seems to be one of the basic rules that one should follow to achieve that very same goal called quality. 
The building that I mentioned does indeed seem to be in a bad shape before the reconstruction, I'm glad they kept the original facade.
Also, it is a very good thing if you really have an aversion towards fake historic, that sort of attitude appears to be a rarity nowadays.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade 40* | Lisbon

_Official Website: http://www.liberdade40.pt/

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+da+Lib...b206dd7ea04e76c7!8m2!3d38.718288!4d-9.1432263
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Av.+da+Lib...b206dd7ea04e76c7!8m2!3d38.718288!4d-9.1432263
_


Location


Address: Avenida da Liberdade, 40

Parish: Santo António

Transports:







Avenida

Architecture and Construction


Status: Under Construction

Development / Management: Avenue NRE Real Estate

Architecture: André Caiado | Contacto Atlântico

Leasing: Porta Da Frente | Christie's

End Date: 2018

Use: Mix (Housing + Retail)

Dimentions


Floors: 13 (↑ 8 + ↓ 5)

Homes: 16 (35 m² - 192 m²)

Retail: 1 (721 m²)

Gross Building Area: 4529,98 m²

Site Area: 425,57 m²

Existing



Project


----------



## Sevillano47

The Boulevard is amazing...:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Travessa Sto Aleixo* | Lisbon

_Official Website: www.fragmentos.pt/projectos/travessa-sto-aleixo/

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/Tv.+Santo+...ved=0ahUKEwjHlLz-u8LYAhVBPBQKHfwaCA0Q8gEILTAA
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/Tv.+Santo+...b4c0ddc444aba1f!8m2!3d38.7191466!4d-9.1626205
_


Location


Address Travessa de Santo Aleixo, 16

Parish: Campo de Ourique

Transports: n/a


Architecture and Construction


Status: Under Construction

Developer: Parallel Season

Architecture: Fragmentos de Arquitectura

Use: Housing

Dimentions


Floors: 3 (↑ 3 + ↓ 0)

Homes: 5

Gross Building Area: 515 m²

Site Area: 260 m²

Project


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Junqueira Residences* | Lisbon

_Official Website: n/a

Map: www.google.pt/maps/place/R.+da+Junq...ved=0ahUKEwibx7acw8LYAhWJxxQKHZqPBtgQ8gEIJzAA
Streetview: www.google.pt/maps/place/R.+da+Junq...2352a64b0be8906!8m2!3d38.6973898!4d-9.1969431
_


Location


Address: Rua da Junqueira, 307A

Parish: Belém

Transports:







Belém

Architecture and Construction


Status: Under Development

Developer: Groominvest

Architecture: Fragmentos de Arquitectura

Use: Housing

Dimentions


Floors: 4 (↑ 3 + ↓ 1)

Homes: 11

Gross Building Area: 2.650 m²

Project


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*SottoMayor Residências* | Lisbon

Lisbon forum thread: N/A

Official Website: www.sottomayorresidencias.com


Project Facts:

Address: Avenida Duque de Loulé 86-94 with Rua Luciano Cordeiro 119

Lisbon Borough: Santo António

Developer: Coporgest

Floors: 6

Homes: 97





















pho4nix said:


> 12-01-2018


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Largo da Memória* | Lisbon

_Official Website: n/a

Map: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/La...d4fb9076ea3c67a!8m2!3d38.7028758!4d-9.2014106
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/La...d4fb9076ea3c67a!8m2!3d38.7028758!4d-9.2014106
_


Location


Address: Largo da Memória

Parish: Ajuda

Transports: n/a

Architecture and Construction


Status: Completed

Developer: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa














Final Results :cheers:



Adrian31 said:


> Largo da Memoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: CML


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!!!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: N/A

*
Project Facts:*

Adress: Av. Mediterrâneo, Lot 1.12.04

Lisbon Borough: Parque das Nações

Developer: Olhar Repousado

Architects: Concepsys and Capella e Garcia

Floors: 16

Site Area: 3000m²

Cost: € 35.000.000










Going up! 



Casusa said:


> Hoje:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade 12* | Lisbon

*PROJECT INFO FULL PAGE* | http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144311689&postcount=822










Today! :cheers:



Cidade_Branca said:


> Liberdade 12


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*The Boulevard - Lisbon Apartments* | Lisbon

*PROJECT INFO FULL PAGE* | http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144331456&postcount=825










Today's update 



Cidade_Branca said:


> Restauradores


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Some finished refurbishment projects in Lisbon !* :cheers:



Cidade_Branca said:


> Praça da Figueira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisbon Wine Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perto da Rua das Portas de Santo Antão


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: N/A

*
Project Facts:*

Adress: Av. Mediterrâneo, Lot 1.12.04

Lisbon Borough: Parque das Nações

Developer: Olhar Repousado

Architects: Concepsys and Capella e Garcia

Floors: 16

Site Area: 3000m²

Cost: € 35.000.000










Today's update! 



Marco Bruno said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | Lisbon

_Official Website: https://ldschurchtemples.org/lisbon/

Map: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7791359,-9.0991044,580m/data=!3m1!1e3
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7802...4!1sIX3fXDtQWKSp2vPfnTxTxQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
_


Location


Address: Avenida Dom João II

Parish: Parque das Nações

Transports:







Moscavide |







Moscavide

Architecture and Construction


Status: Under Construction

Start Date: 5 December 2015

End Date: mid-2019 (no official dates announced)

Use: Religious

Dimentions


Height: 43,6 m

Total Floor Area: 23,730 square feet.

Site Area: 4.6 acres















New update :cheers:



NunoMC said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

next


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Finished refurbishment project and one ready to start ! :cheers:



pho4nix said:


> 01-02-2018
> 
> Um restaurado e o outro em obra.
> 
> Aqui: https://goo.gl/maps/xnT8wQizUZ32


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Martha 32* | Lisbon

_Official Website: http://www.martha32.com/

Map: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/R....8f143f5330c98f3!8m2!3d38.7222674!4d-9.1452422
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/R....8f143f5330c98f3!8m2!3d38.7222674!4d-9.1452422
_

*Location*


Address: Rua de Santa Marta, 32

Parish: Santo António

Transports:







Avenida

*Architecture and Construction*


Status: Under Construction

Promotor: Quantico

Construction: SANJOSE Constructora

Leasing: RE/MAX Portugal

End Date: 2019

Use: Housing

*Dimensions*


Floors: 5 (↑ 5 + ↓ 1 (Parking))

Homes: 24 (72 m² - 228 m²)

Site Area: 17.144 m²

Parking: Yes

*Project*













Under Construction: 



pho4nix said:


> 01-02-2018
> 
> Em obra
> 
> Aqui : https://goo.gl/maps/CNA8FnBQPe72


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Amazing refurbishment! This tile facade is incredible! :drool:



Cidade_Branca said:


> Hoje deu para ver o interior deste espaço comercial. Não tem um unico pilar. Espaço completamente livre.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Best refurbishment made in lisbon so far! Just soperb! :drool:
Streetview: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7371...4!1s8aw52XHt3l_5ks8Cmow5KA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

*Before:*







*After:*



DiogoBaptista said:


> Das melhores reabilitações feitas!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: N/A

Official Website: N/A

*
Project Facts:*

Adress: Av. Mediterrâneo, Lot 1.12.04

Lisbon Borough: Parque das Nações

Developer: Olhar Repousado

Architects: Concepsys and Capella e Garcia

Floors: 16

Site Area: 3000m²

Cost: € 35.000.000










Amazing update! Going up! :cheers:



NunoMC said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Student Residence of the University of Lisbon* | Lisbon









> SOURCE: http://www.saraivaeassociados.com/pt-pt/project/residencia-de-estudantes-da-universidade-de-lisboa/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Campo Pequeno Residence* | Lisbon















































> SOURCE: http://www.saraivaeassociados.com/pt-pt/campo-pequeno-residence/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Montepio Retirement Residence* | Lisbon












> *Gentil Traça Jr.‎* > *Vizinhos das Avenidas Novas*





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1065750733628899&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Martinhal Residences* | Lisbon






























Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Orpheu* | Lisbon






























spindoct. said:


>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Sul e Sueste Ferry Terminal Refurbishment* | Lisbon



Adrian31 said:


> Facebook do Fernando Medina
> 
> As obras na estação Sul Sueste já começaram e, até ao final deste ano, os barcos deverão regressar ao histórico edifício que durante décadas assegurou o acesso ao comboio no Barreiro. O projeto retoma as linhas originais desenhadas em 1929 pelo arquiteto Cottinelli Telmo.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*FIL – Feira Internacional de Lisboa (International Fair of Lisbon | Lisbon Exhibition and Congress Centre) Extention* | Lisbon


----------



## Josedc

you guys really know how to refurbish... I love how you renovate old spaces and make them more in sync with the times and needs


----------



## jpfg

https://www.timeout.pt/lisboa/pt/co...futuro-os-50-projectos-que-vao-mudar-a-cidade

Lisbon of the future: the 50 projects that will change the city


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Alcântara Offices* | Lisboa

_Official Website: http://www.saraivaeassociados.com/project/alcantara-office-building/_

MAP | STREETVIEW

*Location*


Address: Avenida da Índia, 30

Parish: Alcântara

Transports:







Alcântara-Mar

*Architecture and Construction*


Status: Dem / Prep Works

Promotor: Grupo SIL

Architecture: Saraiva + Associados

Project Date: 2017 (Latest)

Use: Offices (BNP Paribas [15.000 m²] and more)

Investment: 145 M € 

*Dimensions*


Floors: 8

Site Area: 37.100 m²

*Project*




















Some archaeological works on the ground.



Gonzas said:


> ..


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Defensores de Chaves, 97* | Lisbon



>





> #Rehabilitação Um exemplo de que é possivel rehabilitar mantendo as caracteristicas e a traça originais (apesar da janelas de aluminio), mantendo a porta, os varandins e até o relevo a meio do prédio.
> 
> Na Defensores de Chaves e tanto quanto se sabe será uma residência universitária.





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/groups/vizinhos.das.avenidas.novas/permalink/1082659498604689/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Glória, 22* | Lisbon



>





pho4nix said:


> 14-02-2019
> 
> Aqui: https://goo.gl/maps/uEGxgoECgC12


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1934390

Official Website: N/A

*
Project Facts:*

Adress: Av. Mediterrâneo, Lot 1.12.04

Lisbon Borough: Parque das Nações

Developer: Olhar Repousado

Architects: Concepsys and Capella e Garcia

Floors: 16

Site Area: 3000m²

Cost: € 35.000.000

























Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


> Já temos revestimento:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | Lisbon



Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CUF Tejo Hospital* | Lisbon



Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade Premium Apartments* | Lisbon













































pho4nix said:


> 19-0-2019
> 
> A andar muito rápido.
> 
> Aqui: https://goo.gl/maps/1LLYJufGvM32


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CUF Descobertas Hospital Expansion* | Lisbon












Gonzas said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Moxy Oriente and K- Plaza* | Lisbon

*Hotel Moxy Oriente*







*K- Plaza*












Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Structural Green Corridor of Alcântara Valley* | Lisboa

Official Websitel: www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/ambiente/corredores-verdes/vale-de-alcantara

The green corridor of Alcântara Valley represents an important structure of the water system in the city and configures a very relevant potential green axis.

It connects between the city's planal area and the riverfront in the Alcântara area.

Due to the lack of territorial structure resulting from an imbricated road and railway network, it is characterized by being at present a link impossible from the pedestrian or cyclical point of view. The current project corridor is characterized by the combination of objectives of ecological importance related to the regularization of the water system, the recovery and increase of the vegetation cover, the ecological continuity with the Monsanto Forest Park and the use of recycled water to reduce consumption, with aspects of response to the lack of active mobility. Thus, in addition to sections in which the aspect of ecological continuity and the connection between spaces assumes a strongly linear character, there will be larger spaces capable of providing recreation and leisure, with emphasis on the framing area of ​​Águas Livres Aqueduct and the Urban Park of Quinta da Bela-Flor in Campolide.

For the operation of the corridor, it is necessary to construct a cyclopedonal bridge and a tunnel with the same function. The current coverage of the Alcântara Sewage Treatment Plant represents a relevant green spot on a new Avenue of Ceuta that will see green spaces renovated and recycled water introduced into the irrigation system and as a recreational element.

In view of a more ecological and environmentally sustainable city, the Alcântara Valley will be a structural corridor of the city of Lisbon, linking Monsanto to the Tagus.

This corridor is of vital importance in the process of adapting to climate change, in particular by increasing green areas and optimizing the water cycle.

Contrary to what is happening today, the route will be able to be completely done on foot or by bicycle, without the use of motor vehicles.

Approximately 13 hectares will be used for more than 3 km, harmonizing:

Cycle-pedestrian corridors;
New green spaces;
More and better lighting;
The use of recycled water for irrigation;
Urban equipment;
More than 700 new trees.

184565834































Gorky said:


> *"Visitei as obras do Corredor Verde do Vale de Alcântara. O troço entre a Quinta José Pinto e o novo Parque Urbano da Quinta da Bela-Flor ficará concluído em breve.
> Faltará de seguida o túnel de acesso à Avenida de Ceuta e a qualificação da Av de Ceuta. Este foi considerado um projeto-bandeira no âmbito da Lisboa Capital Verde Europeia 2020 e uma das principais novidades é que utilizará água reciclada na rega de todos os espaços verdes."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fernandome...495127632228/1125495030965571/?type=3&theater





1ºBoaz said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Cais do Tojo* | Lisbon
PERIPTERO EMPREENDIMENTOS IMOBILIÁRIOS, SA. CARRILHO DA GRAÇA. ARQUITECTO



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Ribeira 11* | Lisbon



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rua da Boavista, 45-49* | Lisbon



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rua da Boavista, 67A-69B* | Lisbon



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Boavista 62* | Lisbon



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rua da Boavista 30-32 and 34-36* | Lisbon



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rua da Boavista 8-10* | Lisbon



>




*Rua de São Paulo 242-258* | Lisbon



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade Premium Apartments* | Lisbon


>





>





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/planirest.pt/posts/2593577067336878


----------



## el palmesano

great restorations and projects!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Rua da Moeda 5* | Lisbon



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mulberry Hill* | Lisbon



>





>












> SOURCE: https://www.tecniarte.pt/pt/Detalhe...-habitacao-na-Rua-Artilharia-Um-33-Lisboa/151


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*ETIC - EPI* | LisboN



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Rua Áurea / Rua de Santa Justa* | Lisbon



>




*Rua Áurea 190* | Lisbon



>








*Áurea 178* | Lisbon



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Unique Belém* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140301130#post140301130

Official Website: http://uniquebelem.com/


*Project Facts:*

Adress: Rua General João de Almeida 2

Lisbon Borough: Ajuda

Developer: Grupo Libertas

Architect: Fredericio Valsassina

Homes: 57 



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>





>





> SOURCE: https://churchofjesuschristtemples.org/lisbon-portugal-temple/photographs/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Moxy Oriente* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon











Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*The Boulevard - Lisbon Apartments* | Lisbon



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Célere Miraflores* | Oeiras



>





> SOURCE: https://www.idealista.pt/empreendimento/29234239/


*Condominío do Mirante* | Oeiras



>





> SOURCE: https://www.idealista.pt/empreendimento/29733696/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





>





> SOURCE: https://churchofjesuschristtemples.org/lisbon-portugal-temple/photographs/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Promenade* | Lisbon



>





> SOURCE: http://lisbon-promenade.com/pt/





DiogoBaptista said:


> Vai começar a construção deste empreendimento banalissimo que podia estar em qualquer bairro ou arredor de Lisboa!





PauloRod_ said:


> Promenade a avançar a bom ritmo.
> 
> 
> 
> Também há movimentações no terreno do outro lado do edifício Sede da EDP.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Moxy Oriente* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon











Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Malha 34 Lote 1* | [Alta de Lisboa] Lisbon



>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CUF Tejo Hospital* | Lisbon

Lisbon Forum Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128714948#post128714948

Official Website: N/A


Project Facts:

Adress: Avenida 24 de Julho 171

Lisbon Borough: Estrela

Developer: CUF

Architect: Frederico Valsassina

Floorspace: 75.000m²

Cost: €100 million



































DiogoBaptista said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Promenade* | Lisbon



>





>


*Novo Hotel da Ribeira* | Lisbon



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Botton-Champalimaud Pancreatic Centre* | Lisbon



>





DiogoBaptista said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Structural Green Corridor of Alcântara Valley* | Lisboa

Official Websitel: www.cm-lisboa.pt/viver/ambiente/corredores-verdes/vale-de-alcantara

The green corridor of Alcântara Valley represents an important structure of the water system in the city and configures a very relevant potential green axis.

It connects between the city's planal area and the riverfront in the Alcântara area.

Due to the lack of territorial structure resulting from an imbricated road and railway network, it is characterized by being at present a link impossible from the pedestrian or cyclical point of view. The current project corridor is characterized by the combination of objectives of ecological importance related to the regularization of the water system, the recovery and increase of the vegetation cover, the ecological continuity with the Monsanto Forest Park and the use of recycled water to reduce consumption, with aspects of response to the lack of active mobility. Thus, in addition to sections in which the aspect of ecological continuity and the connection between spaces assumes a strongly linear character, there will be larger spaces capable of providing recreation and leisure, with emphasis on the framing area of ​​Águas Livres Aqueduct and the Urban Park of Quinta da Bela-Flor in Campolide.

For the operation of the corridor, it is necessary to construct a cyclopedonal bridge and a tunnel with the same function. The current coverage of the Alcântara Sewage Treatment Plant represents a relevant green spot on a new Avenue of Ceuta that will see green spaces renovated and recycled water introduced into the irrigation system and as a recreational element.

In view of a more ecological and environmentally sustainable city, the Alcântara Valley will be a structural corridor of the city of Lisbon, linking Monsanto to the Tagus.

This corridor is of vital importance in the process of adapting to climate change, in particular by increasing green areas and optimizing the water cycle.

Contrary to what is happening today, the route will be able to be completely done on foot or by bicycle, without the use of motor vehicles.

Approximately 13 hectares will be used for more than 3 km, harmonizing:

Cycle-pedestrian corridors;
New green spaces;
More and better lighting;
The use of recycled water for irrigation;
Urban equipment;
More than 700 new trees.

184565834






























pedrojpinto said:


> Vista a partir do Aqueduto. A ponte pedonal está pronta, assim como toda a modelação de terrenos. Falta ainda o pavimento da ciclovia. Esta empreitada termina abruptamente aqui, pelo que presumo que ainda não tenham iniciado os trabalhos no trecho seguinte.





>





> SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/comissaomoradoresbairroazul/posts/2815496378522736


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Gestilar Residences* | [Miraflores] Oeiras


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Sul e Sueste Ferry Terminal Refurbishment* | Lisbon

*Formerly*














































































*Present*


Baixa, Praça do Comércio & Terreiro do paço, Lisbon / Lisboa. by Javier Ortega Figueiral, no Flickr



















































*Project*





























































*Update*



DiogoBaptista said:


> O arruamento está a avançar em pleno! Muito medo com o que estão a fazer no interior da gare, está tudo destruído..


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>


*June 2*


>


*June 18*


>


*June 21*


>





> SOURCE: https://churchofjesuschristtemples.org/lisbon-portugal-temple/photographs/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Martinhal Residences and AGEAS Headquarters* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





>





>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## citysquared

very special city - keep up the good work.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^


> Construction completed; preparing temple for open house; water feature operating


*June 29*


>





> SOURCE: https://churchofjesuschristtemples.org/lisbon-portugal-temple/photographs/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Moxy Oriente* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon











Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Pátio do Bispo* | Lisbon


>





> SOURCE: https://imoveis.cushmanwakefield.pt...oVqkzSVYzRSXCxQGHPa4DhmBpDtI4Kl_QFDkW4brRNfhQ


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Skycity - Apartments* | Amadora


>





>





> SOURCE: http://www.skycity.pt/apartamentos-2/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Mormon Temple* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>


*July 7*



>


*July 12*


>





> SOURCE: https://churchofjesuschristtemples.org/lisbon-portugal-temple/photographs/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*The Boulevard - Lisbon Apartments* | Lisbon



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*Sant'Ana* | Lisboa



>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | [Parque das Nações] Lisboa























Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Parque dos Poetas - South Overpass* | Oeiras



>





Casusa said:


>





Casusa said:


> Fotos de Nuno Forjaz Coelho


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Auchan Headquarters and Supermarket* | [Paço de Arcos] Oeiras



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Casas do Mar* | Oeiras



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Moxy Oriente* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon











Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Martinhal Residences and AGEAS Headquarters* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon














Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Botton-Champalimaud Pancreatic Centre* | Lisbon



>





Gonzas said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade Premium Apartments* | Lisbon



>





MannyVieira said:


> Este está quase pronto


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*U.hub Benfica Dormitory* | Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Promenade* | Lisbon



>





PauloRod_ said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*200 Campo Grande Residence* | [Alvalade] Lisbon



>





pho4nix said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Liberdade Premium Apartments* | Lisbon



>





pho4nix said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Orpheu* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EXE Hotel* | [Parque das Nações] Lisboa



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Martinhal Residences and AGEAS Headquarters* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





Casusa said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hotel Moxy Oriente* | [Parque das Nações] Lisbon



>





PauloRod_ said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*REFURBISHMENT PROJECT*
*The Boulevard - Lisbon Apartments* | Lisbon



>





>





>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Presidente Arriaga 19 Building / Samuel Torres de Carvalho Arquitetura*































































































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/930831/pr...uilding-samuel-torres-de-carvalho-arquitetura​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Tasso* | Lisbon


















































> SOURCE: https://capvest.pt/portfolio-items/actor-tasso-pt/

































> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/tasso_apartments/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Terraços da Junqueira* | Lisbon






























SOURCE: Terraços da Junqueira


----------



## Épicolx

*Martinhal residences & Ageas Headquarters* | Lisbon | Under construction












Barragon said:


> *26.05.2020*
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações


----------



## Épicolx

*Sul and Sueste fluvial station renovation* | Lisbon | Under construction



ERVATUGA said:


> Fonte: Conheça o projecto de requalificação da frente ribeirinha de Lisboa - Diário Imobiliário





andrevasc said:


> View attachment 189883
> View attachment 189886
> View attachment 189887
> View attachment 189888





andrevasc said:


> View attachment 190027
> View attachment 190025
> View attachment 190026





andrevasc said:


> View attachment 190033
> View attachment 190035
> View attachment 190034


----------



## Épicolx

On the continuation of the previous post, this renovation includes the reconstruction of the "namoradeira" walls that line the Praça do Comércio riverfront.



andrevasc said:


> View attachment 190365
> View attachment 190368
> View attachment 190367


----------



## Épicolx

*Castilho 203* | Lisbon | Completed

*







*



andrevasc said:


> View attachment 190317
> View attachment 190318
> View attachment 190319





DiogoBaptista said:


> View attachment 191576
> View attachment 191577


----------



## Épicolx

*CUF Tejo Hospital* | Lisbon | Under construction

*







*



andrevasc said:


> View attachment 190295
> View attachment 190297
> View attachment 190296


----------



## Épicolx

*Promenade* | Lisbon | Under construction

*







*



andrevasc said:


> Promenade:
> 
> View attachment 190047
> View attachment 190049
> View attachment 190048


----------



## Épicolx

*Palácio da Ajuda renovation* | Lisbon | Under construction

*
















*



andrevasc said:


> View attachment 190013
> View attachment 190011
> View attachment 190012


----------



## Épicolx

*Programa Renda Acessível* | Lisbon | Project

*

























*


----------



## Épicolx

*O'Living* | Lisbon | Project


----------



## Épicolx

*One Living* | Cascais | Under construction






























SeaKo said:


> [Teixeira Duarte] *One Living* (ex Praça de Touros)
> 
> Abril


----------



## Épicolx

*Edifício Náutico* | Cascais | Completed





















Barragon said:


> *Edifício Náutico (ontem)*
> 
> Cascais
> 
> Cascais


----------



## Épicolx

*Edifício Orpheu* | Lisbon | Under construction






























Barragon said:


> *26.05.2020*
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações
> 
> Parque das Nações


----------



## Épicolx

*Expansion of EDP Headquarters* | Lisbon | Under construction

Project by Alejandro Aravena:






























DiogoBaptista said:


> começaram já as perfurações
> View attachment 165188


----------



## teles448

*Valrio Terrace Apartments *| Lisbon
Lisbon forum thread: N/A
Official website: Valrio

Location

Address: Avenida de Berlim


Parish: Olivais


Station: Oriente
Project facts

Developer: Habitat Invest


Architects: Saraiva+Associados


Homes: 117


Floors: 7


Construction Area: 10,573m²










Update:


lissabonner said:


>


----------



## teles448

*Prata Riverside Village *| Lisbon
Lisbon forum thread: Lisboa | Prata Riverside Village - Braço de Prata
Official website: pratariversidevillage.com

Location

Address: Rua Cintura do Porto 41


Parish: Marvila


Station: Braço de Prata
Project facts

Developer: VIC Properties


Architect: Renzo Piano


Homes: 499


Construction Area: 90,000,000m²


Cost: 220,000,000 €










Update:


lissabonner said:


>


----------



## teles448

*EXEO Office Campus *| Lisbon
Lisbon forum thread: Lisboa | EXEO Office Campus
International forum thread: LISBON | EXEO Office Campus | Prep
Official website: exeo.pt

Location

Address: Rua Centieira


Parish: Parque das Nações


Station: Oriente
Project facts

Developer: Avenue


Architects: BroadwayMalyan + Risco


Buildings: 3


Floorspace: 69,900m²


Cost: 150,000,000 €

















The EXEO Office Campus site 5 days ago, excavation works ongoing for the Aura Builiding. Preparations are almost complete at the Lumnia Building.


----------



## teles448

*PHC Software Headquarters *| Oeiras
Lisbon forum thread: N/A
Official website: PHC Software | Soluções para a gestão da sua empresa

Location

Address: Taguspark, Lt. 33


Parish: Porto Salvo
Project facts

Developer: PHC Software + BPI


Architects: Openbooks


Floorspace: 4,000m²


Cost: 12,000,000 €










Update:


Casusa said:


> *Sede da PHC no Taguspark:*


----------



## teles448

*CUF Sintra Hospital *| Sintra
Lisbon forum thread: N/A
Official website: CUF Sintra - Saraiva + Associados

Location

Address: Avenida Raúl Solnado
Project facts

Developer: José de Mello Saúde


Site Area: 12,500m²


Cost: 30,000,000 €











teles448 said:


> *Hospital CUF Sintra *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: CUF Sintra - Saraiva + Associados


----------



## teles448

*Ageas Head Office *| Lisbon
Lisbon forum thread: Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Martinhal Residences e Sede...
Official website: AGEAS Head Office - Engexpor

Location

Address: Praça Príncipe Perfeito


Parish: Parque das Nações


Station: Oriente
Project facts

Developer: Ageas Seguros


Architect: Eduardo Capinha Lopes


Floorspace: 17,400m²


Gross Construction Area: 40,000m²


Floors: 12


´Cost: 65,000,000 €









Update:


Casusa said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## teles448

*Martinhal Residences *| Lisbon
Lisbon forum thread: Lisboa | Parque das Nações - Martinhal Residences e Sede...
Official website: Martinhal Residences in Lisbon - Portugal’s Perfect Family Homes

Location

Address: Praça Príncipe Perfeito


Parish: Parque das Nações


Station: Oriente
Project facts

Developer: Elegant Group


Architect: Eduardo Capinha Lopes


Floors: 14


Cost: 65,000,000 €









Update:


Casusa said:


>


----------



## teles448

OpenBook + GMP's *proposal *for the new Fidelidade Headquarters:


----------



## teles448

*Palácio da Ajuda *| Lisbon
Lisbon forum thread: Lisboa | Requalificação do Palácio da Ajuda
Official website: DGPC | Palácio Nacional da Ajuda

Location

Address: Largo da Ajuda


Parish: Ajuda
Project facts

Developer: DGPC (Portuguese Republic)


Architect: João Carlos Santos


Cost: 21,000,000 €

























Update:


pho4nix said:


> 28-08-2020


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*National Palace of Ajuda - Crown Jewels Museum* | Lisbon

_Official Website: n/a

MAP | STREETVIEW_


*Location*


Address: Calçada da Ajuda


Parish: Ajuda
*Architecture and Construction*


Status: Under Construction


Promotor: Câmara Municipal de Lisboa [Lisbon City Hall], Turismo de Lisboa [Tourism of Lisbon], Ministério da Cultura [Ministry of Culture]


Architecture: João Carlos dos Santos


Start Date: 2018, Februrary


End Date: 2020, 1º Quarter


Use: Cultural, Museum


Cost: 21 Miliion EUR (25.8 Miliion USD)
*Dimensions*


Floors: 4
*Original Project*









*Before*








*Project*

183327577























































Update:


----------



## franciscoc

awesome this project


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *JARDINS DO DRAGOEIRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Santana à Lapa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Misericórdia 137*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *AZURE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com























































Lisbon Apartments for Sale - Azure - Santos


Azure - Apartamentos para venda em Santos, Lisboa representa uma oportunidade ideal para um investimento Golden Visa ou compra de casa.




tameainternational.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *BELA VISTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


















































































Bela Vista


A proposta desenvolvida teve como premissa a reorganização dos compartimentos interiores, requalificação da fachada principal, tardoz e reaproveitamento/reconversão do logradouro em estacionamento e áreas de lazer comuns. Trata-se de um edifício centenário, distribuído por 5 pisos (Cave, Piso...




www.fragmentos.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *AMOREIRAS GARDEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *CANASTRAS 21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> RUA DE INFANTARIA 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com































https://www.mapengenharia.pt/projeto/ampliacao-de-edificio-residencial-na-rua-infantaria-16-lisboa


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> TAIPAS 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
















































































































https://www.mapengenharia.pt/projeto/reabilitacao-de-edificio-residencial-na-rua-das-taipas-lisboa


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> The Ivens Hotel


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> .


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> Rua da Conceição da Glória:


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *ESPERANÇA 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Largo do Intendente
> *


*


































*





Largo do Intendente – VPVA







vpva.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *MARQUÊS DE ABRANTES 115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscrapercity Portugal - Google My Maps
> 
> 
> Mapeamento dos projectos em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*





















































Marquês de Abrantes 115 - Habitat Invest







habitatinvest.pt




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *PRAÇAS 62
> *


*





























































Rua das Praças | Reabilitação | Paviana Construções


Reabilitação de edifício localizado na Rua das Praças, uma zona histórica marcada pelos seus monumentos e edifícios característicos da baixa lisboeta.




www.paviana.com




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *TRAVESSA DO AÇOUGUE
> *


*






































































Travessa do Açougue | Reabilitação | Paviana Construções


Mais uma obra de reabilitação da Paviana Construções, Lda, desta vez um grande edifício em Santos, Lisboa.




www.paviana.com




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Tings Lisbon
> *


*














































http://www.paviana.com/portfolio/senhora-do-monte/


*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *CASTELO PICÃO 57
> *


*






































































Reabilitação de Edifício em Lisboa, Lapa


Mais uma obra de reabilitação da Paviana Construções, Lda, desta vez um grande edifício em Santos, Lisboa.




www.paviana.com




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rua dos Anjos 84
> *


















































































Anjos - Ricardo Santos






ricardosantos.net


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rua do Ferragial
> *


*










http://instagr.am/p/BmdnCa2giv3/
*


----------



## Josedc

beautiful


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *144 VALMOR
> *


*
















Valmor - Ricardo Santos






ricardosantos.net




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *BACALHOEIROS 99*












*







*












































































































*








Bacalhoeiros, 99


NVE reabilita edifício Bacalhoeiros 99




www.nve.pt




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *RESTAURADORES 72*












*















































































Praça dos Restauradores, 72


Praça dos Restauradores, 72




www.nve.pt




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *FANQUEIROS 112*































































































































Rua dos Fanqueiros, 112


Rua dos Fanqueiros




www.nve.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *CAPUCHOS*












*
















*










*














































































































































*








Capuchos, 78-80


Nve reabilita edifício habitação Capuchos




www.nve.pt












Capuchos - Stone


Localização: Arquiteto: Estado: Concluído 2018 Usos:




www.stonecapital.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *MIGUEL LUPI 24*












*
























































































Rua Miguel Lupi, 22


Rua Miguel Lupi




www.nve.pt




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *SÃO VICENTE 44 *












*





























































*























SÃO VICENTE 44 | Dome Invest







domeinvest.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *CALÇADA S. VICENTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.pt

















































































































































Calçada de S. Vicente | dnsj







www.dnsjarq.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Largo do Chafariz de Dentro*












*






































































Largo do Chafariz de Dentro | dnsj







www.dnsjarq.com




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *SANTA JUSTA 60*












*










































































































LISBON REFURBISHMENTS | dnsj







www.dnsjarq.com












Santa Justa - Stone


Localização: Arquiteto: Estado: Concluído 2018 Usos:




www.stonecapital.pt












Santa Justa, 60


Reabilitação de edifício na Rua de Santa Justa, Lisboa




www.nve.pt




*


----------



## tykho

filipa said:


> Anjos 74 – Just another WordPress site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anjos74.com


----------



## tykho

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> 1371 - ARX PORTUGAL, Edifício Habitacional, Lisboa, Pt (87 imgs)
> 
> 
> A mais completa biblioteca online de imagens da arquitectura contemporânea portuguesa. | The most comprehensive online image library of contemporary portuguese architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultimasreportagens.com


----------



## Michalhal

I wish to see all the old buildings renovated in Lisbon, do you have any new investitions nowadays ?


----------



## tykho

Michalhal said:


> I wish to see all the old buildings renovated in Lisbon, *do you have any new investitions nowadays* ?


You mean modern Architecture? We have, you can find it a few pages ago. I just don't post modern buildings since I'm not very fond of our modern Architecture in general...


----------



## Michalhal

tykho said:


> You mean modern Architecture? We have, you can find it a few pages ago. I just don't post modern buildings since I'm not very found of our modern Architecture in general...


 I mean generaly new and good investitions. As far as I remember, there are many huge plots in urban planing of Lisobon


----------



## shakeltown

tykho said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me encanta


----------



## Arch98

I remember when I visited Lisbon 10 years ago, the old buildings were pretty rundown but now it seems like there has been a very active campaign to refurbish many of them.


----------



## tykho

Fern said:


> *Augusta 170
> *


*







































































Fonte*


----------



## tykho

Fern said:


> *Palacete Falcarreira
> *


*


























Fonte*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Saraiva de Carvalho | AQUI
> *


*




















































*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Salitre 183* | AQUI


----------



## tykho

Fern said:


> *Sant'Ana*
> Localização

































































Fonte


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Palácio Ficalho* | AQUI


----------



## Arch98

These are all very classy restorations. Dream apartments.


----------



## Josedc

are local residentes buying all of these refurbished apartments?


----------



## Fern

Most apartments tend to be bought by Portuguese people with a few exceptions where foreigners are the majority of buyers. What makes it tricky to answer your question is the meaning often attributed to the term "local resident". There is a habit of using this term to describe the less affluent portion of the population and the few tenants that remained and were on extremely low state controlled rents. The former never could or wanted to live in the city centre prior to this wave of refurbishments and some of the latter had to leave, although these people represent a tiny minority of the city's population. To illustrate this, up until recently a mere 6 people resided in Rossio!

Controversy around local residents being pushed out of the city centre has been rife, with a lot of sensationalism in the media, but in truth these neighbourhoods were all but abandoned and no longer hosted Lisbon's local residents as they once did.

The other side of the coin is the influx of investment into short term lets. However, because of the pandemic, over the coming years it is expected that most sales will be for primary residences or long term lets.

It is undeniable that there has been substantial gentrification in the last few years driven by both affluent Portuguese and foreign buyers, but gentrification was only possible due to the absolute state of disrepair and abandonment the centre was allowed to fall into, caused by poorly thought out policies.

So to sum up, the majority of the buyers are Portuguese, although a large percentage of refurbished apartments are sold to foreign buyers, but these people aren't what many would consider to be "local residents" and a portion of them are purchasing as an investment for short or long term lets.


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *200 Campo Grande Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rua da Boavista, 45-49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rua de São Paulo 242-258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*











































*


----------



## tykho

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> ...




















Fotografias: Rui Pedro Barbosa (Vizinhos das Avenidas Novas)


----------



## tykho

Electrico 28 said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

Electrico 28 said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

Electrico 28 said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

*



The Cordon

Click to expand...

*








































































*



Orpheu XI

Click to expand...

*


----------



## tykho

*



Maria Baptista 9

Click to expand...




































*


----------



## tykho

*



Braamcamp Freire 13

Click to expand...

*


----------



## tykho

delete


----------



## tykho

*



Liberdade 203

Click to expand...




























































































































Liberdade 203


A excelência tem um nome. Faça parte dele.




liberdade203.com




*


----------



## tykho

*Estação Fluvial Sul e Sueste*



psicopatria said:


> ...


*

























*



Gorky said:


> ...














andrevasc said:


> ...


----------



## Arch98

Gorgeous renovation


----------



## el palmesano

awsome!


----------



## jpfg

This last building is really close to the Lisbon main square, Praça do Comércio. Nice reno, btw


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *MONTEVERDE
> *


*

















































































Verticespecial | Verticespecial







www.verticespecial.com




*


----------



## tykho

*



VIRIATO 2

Click to expand...

*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *BERNARDO LIMA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com





































Empreendimento ao Marquês de Pombal


Em plena zona nobre de Lisboa, bem no coração da capital, conheça o charmoso edifício Bernardo Lima - edifício estritamente habitacional com projeto de alteração e ampliação aprovado pela CML. O projeto contempla a ampliação da atual área de construção e um reforço estrutural completo, com ...




www.choiceinvestments.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *RUA DA QUINTINHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















__





Verticespecial | Verticespecial







www.verticespecial.com


----------



## tykho

kidrauhl said:


> Reabilitação do Antigo Tribunal da Boa Hora


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *ESTRELA 61*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com













































































































































__





Verticespecial | Verticespecial







www.verticespecial.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *TELHAL 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Encontre empresas locais, visualize mapas e obtenha rotas de tráfego no Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*






































































































































































































































































*




__





Verticespecial | Verticespecial







www.verticespecial.com


----------



## tykho

*



CALÇADA MARQUÊS

Click to expand...

*


----------



## tykho

*



ROYAL 20

Click to expand...









*










*







*


----------



## tykho

Nielsroy said:


> *Areeiro Select*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frederico Valsassina assina o Areeiro Select - Diário Imobiliário
> 
> 
> Situado em plena Praça do Areeiro, o edifício residencial Areeiro Select com projecto do arquitecto Frederico Valsassina tem 30 apartamentos e dois espaços comerciais, amplos espaços exteriores ajardinados e piscina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diarioimobiliario.pt


----------



## tykho

gocher said:


> *Liberdade 266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reabilitação do ex-edifício do Diário de Notícias concluída. Mais de 65% dos apartamentos vendidos
> 
> 
> O empreendimento tinha sido comprado pela promotora imobiliária Avenue no início de 2020 que levou a cabo a reabilitação do antigo edíficio, que dá agora lugar ao Liberdade 266 num investimento total de 45 milhões de euros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jornaleconomico.sapo.pt


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> *Palacete dos Condes de Caria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saraiva + Associados on LinkedIn: #architecture #saraivaeassociados #25thontheway
> 
> 
> The rehabilitation and expansion works of the Palacete dos Condes de Caria in Sete Rios, a project developed for LX Capital, are about to begin. Located next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The rehabilitation and expansion works of the Palacete dos Condes de Caria in Sete Rios, a project developed for LX Capital, are about to begin."


----------



## Josedc

I saw online that there is a new high-rise office building proposed for Lisbon; got any news about it?


----------



## tykho

Josedc said:


> I saw online that there is a new high-rise office building proposed for Lisbon; got any news about it?


I'm not aware of that, hopefully someone else can answer you...


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Can't imagine how, since it's been blowing up in the Portugal forum ...

Meanwhile this thread is nothing but restoration projects (which I like but it seems to be all that's posted)

About damn time Lisbon finally gets a well and true skyscraper.

[URL unfurl = "true"] Lisboa | Sete Rios - River Tower | 160 metros | Em projecto [/ URL]


----------



## tykho

LivinAWestLife said:


> Can't imagine how, since it's been blowing up in the Portugal forum ...
> 
> Meanwhile this thread is nothing but restoration projects.
> 
> About damn time Lisbon finally gets a well and true skyscraper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisboa | Sete Rios - River Tower | 160 metros | Em projecto
> 
> 
> River Tower | 160 metros A iniciar em setembro de 2021 Fonte: www.gazorpazorp.com Em associação com os Sarava e Assosiados
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


I have to confess, personally I'm not an enthusiast of modern architecture, so sometimes news like that tend to escape me...But it's good to know anyway.
As for the restoration projects, those who are more into modern stuff do not seem interested in posting here, I don't know why.


----------



## ToniWanKenobi

LivinAWestLife said:


> Can't imagine how, since it's been blowing up in the Portugal forum ...
> 
> Meanwhile this thread is nothing but restoration projects (which I like but it seems to be all that's posted)
> 
> About damn time Lisbon finally gets a well and true skyscraper.
> 
> [URL unfurl = "true"] Lisboa | Sete Rios - River Tower | 160 metros | Em projecto [/ URL]


I'm sorry to be the one to burst your bubble, but that project was merely an April fools' joke. It's not a real thing, unfortunately, and the way things here have been going these past years, I really doubt something similar height-wise will ever come to fruition.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

ToniWanKenobi said:


> I'm sorry to be the one to burst your bubble, but that project was merely an April fools' joke. It's not a real thing, unfortunately, and the way things here have been going these past years, I really doubt something similar height-wise will ever come to fruition.


I should've figured. Oh well


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *CONDE REDONDO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
















Verticexperience | Residential “Conde Redondo”, Lisbon – Portugal







verticexperience.pt


----------



## tykho

Marco Bruno said:


> *The One
> *











*








The One - Av. João XXI


The One - Apartamentos João XXI Lisboa. Já imaginou viver com mais tempo para si? Apartamentos T1, T2 e T3, localizado no coração de Lisboa.




www.onelisboa.com




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *LATINO COELHO 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *VILLA SANCHES
> *


*






















VOGUE HOMES - Portfólio


Experiência de Mercado . Qualidade e Inovação . Orientação de Investimento. A VOGUE HOMES é uma sociedade de gestão de investimento imobiliário, focada na rentabilização do património imobiliário e satisfação dos seus parceiros e subscritores.




www.vogue-homes.com




*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Palácio Dos Condes de Redondo
> *


*
















*


----------



## Marco Bruno

LivinAWestLife said:


> Meanwhile this thread is nothing but restoration projects (which I like but it seems to be all that's posted)
> About damn time Lisbon finally gets a well and true skyscraper.


Those projects arent approved (by the City Hall), and the investors usually avoid doing them.


----------



## Marco Bruno

They are building this one:








LISBON | Infinity Tower | 80m | 25 fl | U/C


Update




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Marco Bruno

This one is "new", but its still kind of refurbishment. They turn an office building into a residential one. Changed all interiors and façade.


----------



## Marco Bruno

The same is happening with this one:



Mijailovich said:


> View attachment 1308519


----------



## Marco Bruno

Another refurbishment of an office building:



pho4nix said:


> 13-03-2021
> View attachment 1205388
> View attachment 1205390
> View attachment 1205391
> View attachment 1205392
> View attachment 1205394


----------



## Marco Bruno

New office building: 



vascomartins1 said:


> View attachment 1238333


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *ATAÍDE 24
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> ...














psicopatria said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> Eastbanc investe 40 milhões no Príncipe Real e aventura-se noutras zonas de Lisboa


----------



## tykho

kidrauhl said:


> Estação Fluvial Sul e Sueste abre em Abril, qual Fénix renascida [fotogaleria]
> 
> 
> Depois de décadas de exaustão ao serviço da ligação com a Margem Sul, a estação fluvial renasce com o lustro que poucos de nós terão conhecido. E com novas vistas.
> 
> 
> 
> www.timeout.pt


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful!


----------



## Josedc

Lisbon is doing an amazing job with its refurbishment projects


----------



## Arch98

Josedc said:


> Lisbon is doing an amazing job with its refurbishment projects


Agreed. They are also of great quality with a great touch on the details.


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


>




















@broadway.malyan



Lxpessoa said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> PMP – Consultores de Engenharia on LinkedIn: Vasco Pinheiro on LinkedIn: #architecture #refurbishment #lisboa
> 
> 
> PMP – Consultores de Engenharia Vasco Pinheiro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> *Santos Boutique Hotel*



















Saraiva + Associados on LinkedIn: #architecture #saraivaeassociados #25thontheway


Currently starting construction, the Inspira Santos Boutique Hotel, located in Lisbon, with a palatial exterior and an industrial-inspired interior, shows us…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> *BYLIBERDADE *


----------



## tykho

*ALECRIM 15*


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> Saraiva + Associados on LinkedIn: #architecture #saraivaeassociados #25thontheway
> 
> 
> The Terminal K Hotel project located in the Santa Apolónia zone, which is being developed by Saraiva + Associados, foresees the preservation and restoration of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

wonderful city, 
any pictures of highrises/skyscrapers?


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *CARDIFF 28*


*











































*





Predio — Cardiff 28







www.cardiff28.pt


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> Saraiva + Associados on LinkedIn: #architecture #saraivaeassociados #25thontheway
> 
> 
> The building target of this intervention has a central location in the urban fabric of the city and integrates the Municipal Letter of the Built and Landscape…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *LUÍS DEROUET 9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Encontre empresas locais, visualize mapas e obtenha rotas de tráfego no Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com













































































































Luís Derouet, 9






www.apparquitectos.com


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *COELHO DA ROCHA 106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*




















































*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *PROFESSOR SOUSA DA CÂMARA 147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*





























































Prof. Sousa Câmara, 147






www.apparquitectos.com




*


----------



## tykho

Nielsroy said:


> ...


----------



## el palmesano

tykho said:


> LOL, TOTALLY agree with you.
> Many of the works are still in progress, in the meantime, it is confirmed that they are preparing an intervention plan for all façades and patios and it is coming soon.


haha I'm glad you argee

Well, if they will work on the rest of the building, probably it will improve, so good news


----------



## tykho

*MACAM Museu Hotel - Palácio Condes da Ribeira Grande*


andrevasc said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

*Palácio da Ajuda*


drf88 said:


> ...


----------



## raul lopes

LOVE LISBON ...


----------



## tykho

MannyVieira said:


> *Santos Dumont 46*


*























*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *VILLA SANCHES*















































































VILLA SANCHES


EXTERIORES (Varandas, acesso térreo)Pavimento das varandas e das áreas exteriores em lajetas de betão com a mesma esteronomia da cofragem usada




www.vogue-homes.com


----------



## tykho

*MARTINHAL RESIDENCES

















*


----------



## tykho

*LX LIVING*


----------



## tykho

*LISBOA RESIDENCES








*


----------



## tykho

*CAMPO DE OURIQUE 9








*


----------



## tykho

*BOM SUCESSO








*


----------



## tykho

*AAA90 Av. Novas*


----------



## tykho

*ODEON*


----------



## tykho

*Antiga Fábrica d'A Napolitana - Escola Internacional - Alcântara*


Resende13 said:


> Consórcio investe 50 milhões para transformar antiga fábrica d'A Napolitana em Alcântara numa escola internacional
> 
> 
> A fábrica, que deve passar a ser uma escola internacional do Artemis Education Group, vai preservar a fachada original. O investimento total está estimado em cerca de 50 milhões.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jornaldenegocios.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

*Junqueira 116*


Astrogildo said:


> Arquivo de Empreendimento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quintelaepenalva.pt


----------



## tykho

*Young Urban Property* (YUP)


Nielsroy said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

*Sixgild*


PauloRod_ said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

*Colline*


Barragon said:


> Colline é o novo projecto residencial que vai nascer em Campo de Ourique - Diário Imobiliário
> 
> 
> O bairro de Campo de Ourique, em Lisboa, vai contar com um novo projeto residencial. Colline vai trazer 16 novos apartamentos resultante de um projecto de reabilitação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diarioimobiliario.pt


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *NO9 *


----------



## tykho

*Maria Pia IV
















*


----------



## tykho

*Nova do Almada 24




























































*


----------



## tykho

*High Lapa
























































*


----------



## tykho

*Atalaia 36
















*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *José Domingos Barreiros & Cª Lda
> *


*







*


----------



## LTV1905

The entrance of the last building is gorgeous. Is this a residential building?


----------



## tykho

LTV1905 said:


> The entrance of the last building is gorgeous. Is this a residential building?


It's a winery warehouse.


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rua da Bica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

martimm said:


> *Largo do S. Carlos*


----------



## tykho

SeaKo said:


> Apartamentos T1 T2 T3 | Almirante Reis 67A | Lisboa
> 
> 
> Venda de apartamentos T1, T2 e T3 no centro de Lisboa. Avenida Almirante Reis 67A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.almirantereis67a.com


*Almirante Reis 67A








*


----------



## tykho

HVC_RE said:


> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CTXfcJvM0ur/


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> ...


----------



## LTV1905

Lisbon has done such a great and thorough old buildings renovations drive. Some true jewels has been brought back to life.


----------



## tykho

Nielsroy said:


> Rua nova da trindade























Nielsroy said:


> Rua dos lusiadas























Nielsroy said:


> Na rua de Sao Juliao












Largo do terreiro do trigo


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> Rua de Santa Marta


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CUKxot9sMNC/


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> Rua dos Cegos


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Rua de S. Bento
> *


*


































*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Rua de S. Bernardo*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Calçada da estrela*


----------



## Marco Bruno

Proposal for Afonso Costa Avenue
Location (Google maps - street view): *here*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> Obras e ProjetosProjetos e construçoes, pequenas obras projetos e contruções - SAEV saev - projeto e construções
> 
> 
> Realizamos projetos de arquitetura, remodelações, e construções.
> 
> 
> 
> saev.pt


----------



## tykho

MannyVieira said:


> Optylon Krea e STAG vão transformar Terminal K em Alfama em apart-hotel com 74 unidades
> 
> 
> A empresa de promoção imobiliária e gestão de investimentos Optylon Krea e a STAG adquiriram em conjunto o Terminal K, um edifício com sete mil metros quadrados em Alfama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jornaldenegocios.pt


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> *Rua de S. Paulo*


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> *Rua Ribeira Nova
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *The Ivens
> *


*

























*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*SGS Headquarters | CO*


----------



## Marco Bruno

*K-Tower *








*Photo from last week:*



Marco Bruno said:


> View attachment 2342678


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Castilho 203: *



Marco Bruno said:


> View attachment 2302055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302056


----------



## tykho

fjca said:


> Santa Bárbara Project
> 
> 
> Santa Bárbara Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cluttons.pt


----------



## tykho

martimm said:


> Projecto residencial Santa Isabel nasce na Estrela, em Lisboa - Diário Imobiliário
> 
> 
> Promovido pela Stone Capital e a Bastidor e projectado pelo atelier ARX, o Santa Isabel surge da recuperação de dois edifícios e a construção de um novo, na Estrela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diarioimobiliario.pt





Barragon said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Teatro Nacional de São Carlos*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Estação de santa Apolónia
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Marquês de Abrantes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


































*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *VILLA DOS COCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Projetos • MVPAR Real Estate Investments


O projeto Villa dos Coches é o mais novo empreendimento da MVPAR, no Bairro Belém, próximo a tudo que você precisa. Saiba mais!




mvpar.eu




*


































*


----------



## tykho

*Madalena 88
















*


----------



## tykho

*Santo Amaro 154*


----------



## tykho

*BeAt
















*


----------



## tykho

*Campo 292
















*


----------



## tykho

*Douradores 6


































*


----------



## tykho

Edited


----------



## tykho

Barragon said:


> Palácio do Lavra e Palácio das Pedrosas acolhem futuro “Six Senses Lisbon”
> 
> 
> O futuro Six Senses Lisbon abrirá em 2025 e terá 114 quartos, ocupando os palácios que outrora foram sede dos CTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diarioimobiliario.pt


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *PALÁCIO PRINCIPE REAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.palacioprincipereal.com


----------



## sebastiao

Isn't Paço de Rei Plaza in Vila Nova da Gaia?


----------



## tykho

sebastiao said:


> Isn't Paço de Rei Plaza in Vila Nova da Gaia?


You're absolutely right, my mistake.


----------



## sebastiao

tykho said:


> You're absolutely right, my mistake.


Anyway nice project


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Lisbon and Oeiras will share a pole of science and artificial intelligence.*

A development cluster associated with the sea, with research centers, a university center and areas open to citizens. This is how the future Ocean Campus can be summed up, which foresees the redevelopment of a total of 64 hectares on the banks of the Tagus, between Lisbon and Oeiras. Located at Doca de Pedrouços, the main nucleus will serve as a great scientific and artificial intelligence pole. The main ambition is to "generate highly qualified and disruptive innovation and research", as the Minister of Infrastructure and Housing, Pedro Nuno Santos, made clear this Friday, December 17, during the signing of concession contracts between APL – Administration the Port of Lisbon, the Calouste Gulbenkian Foundation and the Champalimaud Foundation.

According to APL, the strategic plan of this future Ocean Campus, from Pedrouços to Jamor, is to position the port of Lisbon as a promoter of blue growth in Portugal, through the creation of “an international reference space”. With an initial investment of 70 million euros, included in a general plan of 300 million for intervention on the riverfront, the project includes the creation of teaching, technological development, innovation and qualified research units. Before that, the Pedrouços Dock should be rehabilitated, with a view to its opening soon, with a public tender for its contract having already been launched.

With approximately 7000 square meters, the space of the concession to the Calouste Gulbenkian Foundation (FCG) is intended to create a research pole focused on how humans and ecosystems are being affected by changes in the environment. “The new research centre, [which reallocates some activities] of the Gulbenkian Science Institute [IGC], will be a unique project at European level”, said Isabel Mota, president of the FCG, this Friday. “To accelerate our science and global impact, we will strengthen cooperation with strategic scientific networks and with hospitals and industry, through co-creation and innovation mediated by the Gulbenkian International Collaborative Center”, added Mónica Bettencourt Dias, director of the IGC.


















Lisboa e Oeiras vão partilhar um pólo de ciência e inteligência artificial


O futuro Ocean Campus vai juntar a Fundação Gulbenkian e a Fundação Champalimaud num espaço aberto a todos os cidadãos.



www.timeout.pt


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Estação de Santa Apolónia*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Campo de Santa Clara
> *


*

























*


----------



## tykho

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1825_No1382 | ARIPA - 1825
> 
> 
> 18:25 is a research studio for architectural visualization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1825.pt


----------



## tykho

...


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Praça da Alegria*














andrevasc said:


> *Travessa da Glória
> *


*
















*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Calçada do Marquês de Abrantes
> *


*


































*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Rua presidente Arriaga*


----------



## tykho

andrevasc said:


> *Rua presidente Arriaga
> *


*











































*


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> ...


----------



## tykho

*CITIFLAT Avenidas Novas
















*


----------



## tykho

*Lumino
















*


----------



## tykho

*Duke Residences


































*


----------



## tykho

SeaKo said:


> Alegria 100 - Eastbanc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eastbanc.pt


----------



## tykho

*Estefânia Flats

























*


----------



## tykho

*Newton 5*


----------



## tykho

*BOW

























*


----------



## tykho

*Filipe Folque 28
















*


----------



## tykho

*Amoreiras Eden














































































































































*


----------



## tykho

*Tasso*


----------



## tykho

Adrian31 said:


> *Two Hundred Campo Grande Residences - Saraiva e associados
> *


*


































*



borda_d'água said:


> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CaQNzWcsinL/


----------



## KAAAZ

I came for the highrise pictures, I left because i only found lowrise interior renderings ...


----------



## Marco Bruno

KAAAZ said:


> I came for the highrise pictures, I left because i only found lowrise interior renderings ...





pho4nix said:


> 18-03-2022
> 
> View attachment 2934793
> View attachment 2934794


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *VILA ALEGRE LISBON RESIDENCE
> *


----------



## tykho

...


----------



## tykho

*Nau







*


----------



## tykho

*Cruzeiro 8







*


----------



## tykho

*Privato
















*


----------



## tykho

*Duque 70







*


----------



## tykho

*Janelas Verdes 34-58







*


----------



## tykho

*Olival 6*


----------



## tykho

filipa said:


> Sousa Martins 6 - Saraiva + Associados (saraivaeassociados.com)


----------



## tykho

PauloRod_ said:


> *Palácio Silva Amado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FICOPE on LinkedIn: #WorkInProgress #FICOPE #ProjectManagement
> 
> 
> #WorkInProgress Situado no coração do Campo Mártires da Pátria, o Palácio Silva Amado está a ser renovado, aproveitando os elementos arquitetónicos originais...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


----------



## tykho

*First Avenida
















*


----------



## tykho

*Mouraria Local
















*


----------



## tykho

*Escolas Gerais 61

























*


----------



## tykho

*Quarteirão Inglês
















*


----------



## tykho

*High Lapa
















*


----------



## tykho

Barragon said:


> *Quinta da Alfarrobeira
> *


*











































*


----------



## tykho

*Avenidas Novas*


Filipe_Teixeira said:


> https://www.idealista.pt/news/imobi...io-em-lisboa-traz-42-casas-de-luxo-ao-mercado


----------



## tykho

Nielsroy said:


> *Rua das Lusiadas, Alcantara
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

DiogoBaptista said:


> *Palácio Silva Amado
> *


*







*




__ https://www.facebook.com/216053495235052/posts/2055623547944695


----------



## tykho

SeaKo said:


> Investment Portfolio | Lince Capital
> 
> 
> Investment Portfolio | Lince Capital Lince Capital was born from the experience of a family group with over 30 years of experience in managing investment funds in various business areas, including real estate, infrastructure, agriculture and telecommunications. Lince Capital is distinguished by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lince-capital.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located near Campo Grande in Avenidas Novas
> · 52 apartments (Studio –T2) residential units and a retail stor
> · Total construction area of 7 774 sqm


----------



## tykho

Nielsroy said:


> *Rua Possidonio da Silva 45
> *


*











































*


----------



## tykho

Nielsroy said:


> *PASTELARIA / RESTAURANTE SANTO ANTÓNIO*


----------



## tykho

*Garcia 38*


----------



## tykho

*Picoas 3 - Saldanha

























*


----------



## tykho

*LX Living, Amoreiras
















*


----------



## tykho

*Lisbon Green Valley

























*


----------



## tykho

borda_d'água said:


> *São Carlos*




__
http://instagr.am/p/CcGYjOns4bb/


----------



## tykho

*Largo Intendente*


----------



## tykho

*Chiado 76








*


----------



## tykho

*Nicolau








*


----------



## tykho

*Santa Justa 60


























*


----------



## tykho

*Liberdade 12








*


----------



## tykho

*Santa Helena








*


----------



## tykho

*Ouro Grand

















*


----------



## tykho

martimm said:


> *Rua da Boavista
> *


*







*


----------



## tykho

*FILIPE FOLQUE 40*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*ALLO Alcântara Lisbon Offices + Rivart U/C


























*




































November 19 :




























By @Andre_idol


----------



## tykho

*ROSSIO 93

















*


----------



## tykho

*TRIGO

















*


----------



## tykho

*SANTA ISABEL




























































































































































































*


----------



## tykho

*VILLA MARIA PIA


































































































































































































































































































































































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*EXEO Office Campus U/C



































*









AVENUE Real Estate on LinkedIn: #exeo #workplacesmadeforliving #officeslisbon #realestate #avenuerealestate


Com as obras de fit-out concluídas, os arrendatários do Lumnia já desfrutam desta localização privilegiada no Parque das Nações. As últimas unidades de 1.000 a…




www.linkedin.com


----------

